# Who Has Gained Inches From Rice Water???



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 8, 2019)

I must know because I am bombarded with rice water videos claiming that "IT GROWS HAIR FAST." So please!...tell me the truth! lol

Do YOU KNOW for YOURSELF that it WORKS?! *cuz I gotta 5lb bag of rice in the cabinet*

Thank you so very kindly.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ime, yes. Unequivocally.
I cut off about 6-8” of hair back in January and have already grown back 1.5-2” 
The only questions are “Do the effects taper off like the inversion method?” And “Are there adverse effects like when using coffee/tea?”
So far, I haven’t had any drawbacks.
Commercial leave-ins have left my regimen indefinitely. I use 3 day fermented rice water with nettle tea and essential oil added to it nearly every night.
I’ve seen people apparently achieve results on YouTube using it just once a week, but I got to be extra with everything. Maryam Hampton has a rice spray she uses on a daily basis as well.
If the growth effects ever taper, I’ll continue to use it for its exceptional ability to make my hair smoother, stronger, and more manageable. My curl poppage is also much more defined. I have fewer knots, tangles, and splits as well.


----------



## snoop (Mar 9, 2019)

@kxlot79 What is your normal growth rate, like?


----------



## sheanu (Mar 9, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Ime, yes. Unequivocally.
> I cut off about 6-8” of hair back in January and have already grown back 1.5-2”
> The only questions are “Do the effects taper off like the inversion method?” And “Are there adverse effects like when using coffee/tea?”
> So far, I haven’t had any drawbacks.
> ...


Interesting!


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 9, 2019)

I get the average .5”/month if I do nothing. I get more growth almost anytime I do extra (consistency with: vitamins, scalp massage, inversion, treatments). That ranges ~.75”-1.25”/month depending on what I do. 


snoop said:


> @kxlot79 What is your normal growth rate, like?


----------



## snoop (Mar 9, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> I get the average .5”/month if I do nothing. I get more growth almost anytime I do extra (consistency with: vitamins, scalp massage, inversion, treatments). That ranges ~.75”-1.25”/month depending on what I do.



Thanks for sharing your results! I might have to give this a try after all..


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 9, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Ime, yes. Unequivocally.
> I cut off about 6-8” of hair back in January and have already grown back 1.5-2”
> The only questions are “Do the effects taper off like the inversion method?” And “Are there adverse effects like when using coffee/tea?”
> So far, I haven’t had any drawbacks.
> ...


_Thank you my dear_ - Rhett Butler voice from gone with the wind.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 9, 2019)

snoop said:


> Thanks for sharing your results!* I might have to give this a try after all*..


Me too! *chews gum faster*


----------



## prettydarkthing (Mar 9, 2019)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Me too! *chews gum faster*



This thread had me looking at my grocery list thinking "rice, need more rice". Then I looked at the linked video and saw the 9th comment where someone said the Youtuber's hair is the same length as it was 2 years ago which is likely why there's no comparison pictures. 
Also the 1st comment on the video, yes, DH will side eye me if he does see me put any more groceries on my head. Not that I wouldn't if it works. 

I haven't found a growth aid that works consistently, so I haven't tried any for years, but was curious because I see rice water left and right. I think  I need to just pay those ladies who use chebe powder to let me be a temporary tribe member so they can put their juices and berries in my hair. I would pay for that. 

If you try it please share an update.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 9, 2019)

prettydarkthing said:


> This thread had me looking at my grocery list thinking "rice, need more rice". Then I looked at the linked video and saw the 9th comment where someone said the Youtuber's hair is the same length as it was 2 years ago which is likely why there's no comparison pictures.
> Also the 1st comment on the video, yes, DH will side eye me if he does see me put any more groceries on my head. Not that I wouldn't if it works.
> 
> I haven't found a growth aid that works consistently, so I haven't tried any for years, but was curious because I see rice water left and right. I think  I need to just pay those ladies who use chebe powder to let me be a temporary tribe member so they can put their juices and berries in my hair. I would pay for that.
> ...



I got you, lol, but we're going off of what @kxlot79 stated her results were.


----------



## abioni (Mar 9, 2019)

What are the adverse effects of coffee/tea?




kxlot79 said:


> Ime, yes. Unequivocally.
> I cut off about 6-8” of hair back in January and have already grown back 1.5-2”
> The only questions are “Do the effects taper off like the inversion method?” And “Are there adverse effects like when using coffee/tea?”
> So far, I haven’t had any drawbacks.
> ...


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 9, 2019)

I say that rice water attributes to more than just increased growth rate. My cuticles feel so smooth after I use it. Even my ends feel smooth (and I know I have split ends). Having laid cuticles reduce friction between strands. Minimal ssks. Has my hair grown a lot... yes absolutely. I feel like incorporating rice water into my regimen not only increased my hair growth but allowed me to retain the length also.

ETA: use the older videos or search in LHCF to see how people ferment their rice water. I let my rice sit in water for minimum of 48 hrs and I apply it to my hair (under a cap for 30 mins) after I shampoo.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 9, 2019)

I think rice water was very popular prior to the recent YT raid of videos on it. No one is consistent across the board. It’s like everyone jumped on the band wagon for views and made their own rice process.


----------



## prettydarkthing (Mar 10, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I got you, lol, but we're going off of what @kxlot79 stated her results were.



Got it! I just don't trust most Youtuber videos anymore. 

1-2 inch growth spurt is great.


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2019)

I noticed less hair fall and fuller strands..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

This thread just cost me $6.50, lol. I haven't posted on here in a long time but have stayed a lurker.
Anywho, I love rice water rinses! I've been doing them for a few months now. TamaraShaniece is right, it's not just the hair growth but I experience smoother, softer hair. It's stronger and I can get by with less product usage now. Best of all MUCH less shedding. I just went through a year of excess shedding (I believe due to medication I was taking but since stopped) and after one rinse I saw results. I shed like a normal person now. To tell you the truth I haven't noticed my hair shooting out of my scalp at the speed of light but I do know that this is a game changer for RETENTION. I have decent growth rate but retention has always been my uphill battle. If you have excessive shedding try this. You really have nothing to lose. You can get supplies on the ground, it's super cheap, and if it doesn't work you can eat the rest of the rice so no waste or another potion buried in the product graveyard.
Thanks for posting this OP. I checked out the older threads on here but they fizzled out pretty quickly which actually is surprising to me.


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I think rice water was very popular prior to the recent YT raid of videos on it. No one is consistent across the board. It’s like everyone jumped on the band wagon for views and made their own rice process.



Yeah the YT craze is annoying because there are people out right scamming with the results for views. I called one girl out because she was grabbing hair from two completely different sections on the same side and claiming growth. I told her if she posted that on the hair forums back in the day she would've gotten roasted. Another girl was doing the serious "lean back" while measuring. There are only 3 rice water videos that are worth watching. Green Beauty has a good one called The Science of Rice Water but she doesn't use it, just explain how it works.


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

@TamaraShaniece What's your process? How often do you do it? Do you leave in or rinse out?


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

Muse said:


> @TamaraShaniece What's your process? How often do you do it? Do you leave in or rinse out?



I buy my rice from a lady that adds cinnamon and other herbs in it. I use it weekly but these past 2 months, I’ve been leaving my hair in twists for 4 wks since the rw stays in your hair.  Come first day of spring, I’m back to weekly washes using rw.

I’ll add 2 tbsp to a bottle.... I let the water & herbs sit in the rice for a minimum of 48 hrs. Apply it to freshly washed hair, let it sit for 30 mins, rinse, and deep condition.

I watched the Yao women video and it’s translation.. so I hope I can recreate a similar formula.

My February wash... I used 3 week old rice water. Hmmm, wasn’t such a great idea. My hair felt incredible. However, the water lift of so much dead skin on my scalp, I couldn’t hide it. I have a fresh clean scalp (no dead skin build up or product build up) but sheesh. I knew I wanted to exfoliate my scalp like I do my face but damn. Lol.


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I buy my rice from a lady that adds cinnamon and other herbs in it. I use it weekly but these past 2 months, I’ve been leaving my hair in twists for 4 wks since the rw stays in your hair.  Come first day of spring, I’m back to weekly washes using rw.
> 
> I’ll add 2 tbsp to a bottle.... I let the water & herbs sit in the rice for a minimum of 48 hrs. Apply it to freshly washed hair, let it sit for 30 mins, rinse, and deep condition.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I do, use the rinse between shampooing and conditioning. Let it sit for 20-30 minutes and rinse.
That's interesting about the results you got from 3 week fermentation of the rice. Sounds like it gave you a scalp detox. I only let my rice water sit for 24 hours because I don't want to deal with the smell, lol.
Oh, and that rice blend you buy from that lady sounds delicious.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 10, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I buy my rice from a lady that adds cinnamon and other herbs in it. I use it weekly but these past 2 months, I’ve been leaving my hair in twists for 4 wks since the rw stays in your hair.  Come first day of spring, I’m back to weekly washes using rw.
> 
> I’ll add 2 tbsp to a bottle.... I let the water & herbs sit in the rice for a minimum of 48 hrs. Apply it to freshly washed hair, let it sit for 30 mins, rinse, and deep condition.
> 
> ...



So you only use 2 tbsp of rice? To how much water? 

@Muse What are the 3 videos worth watching?


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So you only use 2 tbsp of rice? To how much water?
> 
> @Muse Wuhat are the 3 videos worth watching?



The one by Green Beauty, ones by a girl named Jaazz Mary, and Kristen Alexia. I should've said 3 YouTubers because the last two have several rice water videos. Jaazz's shedding results got me and Kristen's overall look and health of her hair compared to before she started were pretty impressive.
Oh and I forgot about Ms. Debbie:


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 10, 2019)

@TamaraShaniece please tell us more about the rice you buy.

I've been using RW for the last few weeks and like the results too.  Not rapid length growth but no shedding which makes me happy.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 10, 2019)

Muse said:


> The one by Green Beauty, ones by a girl named Jaazz Mary, and Kristen Alexia. I should've said 3 YouTubers because the last two have several rice water videos. Jaazz's shedding results got me and Kristen's overall look and health of her hair compared to before she started were pretty impressive.
> Oh and I forgot about Ms. Debbie:



Thank you. I remember that Ms. Debbie video from the thread here a few years ago.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So you only use 2 tbsp of rice? To how much water?
> 
> @Muse What are the 3 videos worth watching?



I used 2 tbsp to 6 oz of water


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @TamaraShaniece please tell us more about the rice you buy.
> 
> I've been using RW for the last few weeks and like the results too.  Not rapid length growth but no shedding which makes me happy.



I’ve been using the rice that Adwoa on YT makes. Now she only sells the premade version which I preferred the dry rice myself. Once I run out I won’t repurch unless she resells the rice again. 

https://dominicandoobiesbyadwoa.com...MIRACLE-GROWTH-WATER™️/p/128688907/category=0


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve decided to go ahead and try it, finally. I put 1/3 cup of rice in a 2 cup mason jar and filled it with water. I let the water sit for 1 hour and strained, then returned the water to the mason jar. I’m going to ferment it for 3-4 days. I’m doing my hair tonight, and I’m not planning to redo it for at least 3 days. 

I’m still feeling skeptical. If rice water is as amazing as everyone claims, with all the people doing it, the whole community should have long lush hair by now. Lol


----------



## Muse (Mar 10, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve decided to go ahead and try it, finally. I put 1/3 cup of rice in a 2 cup mason jar and filled it with water. I let the water sit for 1 hour and strained, then returned the water to the mason jar. I’m going to ferment it for 3-4 days. I’m doing my hair tonight, and I’m not planning to redo it for at least 3 days.
> 
> I’m still feeling skeptical. If rice water is as amazing as everyone claims, with all the people doing it, the whole community should have long lush hair by now. Lol



Can't wait to hear your results. I feel you on seeing results from other people though. I think it's being way over hyped on YouTube as far as the growth goes so they have us thinking we will get 2 inches in 3 days or something (someone literally said they got this in the comment section of one of the rice water videos and I'm sitting there rolling my eyes). The lady in Ms. Debbie's video took 9 months of use to get her results which is still really good but nothing overnight. Even if you don't get super growth but reap the many other benefits I'd say it's a win.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 10, 2019)

Muse said:


> Can't wait to hear your results. I feel you on seeing results from other people though. I think it's being way over hyped on YouTube as far as the growth goes so they have us thinking we will get 2 inches in 3 days or something (someone literally said they got this in the comment section of one of the rice water videos and I'm sitting there rolling my eyes). The lady in Ms. Debbie's video took 9 months of use to get her results which is still really good but nothing overnight. Even if you don't get super growth but reap the many other benefits I'd say it's a win.



Yeah, it’s the reports of smoother cuticles and reduced SSKs that has me wanting to try it now. I’m not really concerned about accelerating growth. That would just be a nice bonus.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 10, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, it’s the reports of smoother cuticles and reduced SSKs that has me wanting to try it now. I’m not really concerned about accelerating growth. That would just be a nice bonus.



I'm not sure it's accelerated growth but improved retention of your current growth.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 10, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm not sure it's accelerated growth but improved retention of your current growth.


That makes way more sense that supposed growth miracles.  I tried it once but didn't really notice anything. I suppose that's not really long enough to write it off though lol.


----------



## Muse (Mar 11, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm not sure it's accelerated growth but improved retention of your current growth.



IMO, this is exactly it.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 11, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm not sure it's accelerated growth but improved retention of your current growth.



Definitely. That’s what I meant by accelerated growth. Faster retention, not growth literally. If it’s the inositol that makes rice water rinsing special, then that stays in the hair shaft. It doesn’t do anything to the hair follicles from what I’ve read.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 11, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Definitely. That’s what I meant by accelerated growth. Faster retention, not growth literally. If it’s the inositol that makes rice water rinsing special, then that stays in the hair shaft. It doesn’t do anything to the hair follicles from what I’ve read.



That explains a lot also. There could be a confusion between noticble length retention and faster hair growth. My main reason for using rice water is the length retention. I have high porosity hair, so the inositol is magic for me in laying my hair cuticles.


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm definitely interested in the enhanced retention, tangle reduction and scalp benefits of rice water. So...tonight I'm decided to give it a try!  

*My method*: I took 1/4 cup brown rice and 2 cups of water and let it soak overnight (starting from Sunday evening), strained it and let it ferment for 12 until I was ready to wash my hair. So my total time of preparation of my rice water was 24 hrs (as former microbiology researcher, I'm not too interested in letting it ferment for much longer, but that's just my bias). Disclaimer: I added 24 drops of Rosemary essential oil and 6 drops Peppermint Essential Oil to my rice water. I let it sit on my hair for 15 minutes post-shampoo (very tingly but relaxing ), rinsed it out and then followed it with 15 minutes of a protein-free DC.

*Immediate results*: I noticed a mild decrease in hair fall (to clarify: this is hair just falling out from the water running over my scalp) overall. Over time I suspect the amount will definitely decrease even further. My scalp felt a lot cleaner. Usually there are at least 3-5 eczema patches that stubbornly cling to my scalp (which I have to rub ACV on to get rid of), but tonight only one tiny patch was there. But the biggest improvement was in detangling my hair. Never in my life have I EVER detangled (using both my fingers and my wide-toothed comb) so easily and quickly.  Very little breakage and shedding was minimum.

So far I am pleased. Definitely interested in seeing what happens with consistent use.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 12, 2019)

Rice water sure does “ferment” fast. I’m getting a bit nervous looking at this jar... Off to consult with Google about fermentation vs spoilage.


----------



## snoop (Mar 12, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Rice water sure does “ferment” fast. I’m getting a bit nervous looking at this jar... Off to consult with Google about fermentation vs spoilage.



If you find anything, please share.  This is exactly why I haven't tried this method.


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2019)

Neomorph said:


> I'm definitely interested in the enhanced retention, tangle reduction and scalp benefits of rice water. So...tonight I'm decided to give it a try!
> 
> *My method*: I took 1/4 cup brown rice and 2 cups of water and let it soak overnight (starting from Sunday evening), strained it and let it ferment for 12 until I was ready to wash my hair. So my total time of preparation of my rice water was 24 hrs (*as former microbiology researcher, I'm not too interested in letting it ferment for much longer*, but that's just my bias). Disclaimer: I added 24 drops of Rosemary essential oil and 6 drops Peppermint Essential Oil to my rice water. I let it sit on my hair for 15 minutes post-shampoo (very tingly but relaxing ), rinsed it out and then followed it with 15 minutes of a protein-free DC.
> 
> ...



Yay! Now that's what's up...RESULTS! I was wondering what your experience would be with brown rice. Some people were saying they had better results with brown, some saw no difference, and for others it was worse. Nice to see you had positive results. I've only tried white rice (Jasmine and sushi rice).

@ the bolded- Yes, I too am apprehensive about going past 24 hrs because I heard if the fermentation process is not done correctly (contamination) possible harmful bacteria could start to grow.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not to say Youtubers or this one in particular are above board with their videos, but one thing people don’t keep in mind is how much wear and tear Youtubers submit their hair to, usually styling much more frequently and aggressively than they normally would (for example the many whose channels focus on WnGs and how they regularly admit theirs would last longer if not for trying products and churning out more content).
So when considering the growth, idk how many consider the rate of breakage or the increased resilience of the hair contributing to retention.
Just some food for thought.
Another thing about that Youtuber is that there is a visible change in the length and apparent condition of her hair over the years but people who watch regularly or just compare a few videos probably don’t notice.
My best friend who I see every week still doesn’t believe I cut off 6” of hair. To her, it looks the same. She doesn’t see a density or length difference.


prettydarkthing said:


> The 9th comment where someone said the Youtuber's hair is the same length as it was 2 years ago which is likely why there's no comparison Pictures


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2019)

snoop said:


> If you find anything, please share.  This is exactly why I haven't tried this method.


I heard you could use the rice water after letting the rice soak for 30 minutes in it. It's not as potent but supposedly you should still see some results.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 12, 2019)

A lot of people who try coffee and caffeinated teas (black/green etc) experience (sometimes massive) shedding if they fall off their rinsing routine; the rinses can disrupt the normal hair cycle, especially if not tapered effectively; and the rinses have been known to stunt hair growth after a period if used for too long a time. Those are the top three I can think of offhand.
Some people experienced headaches and dizziness from use as well.


abioni said:


> What are the adverse effects of coffee/tea?


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 12, 2019)

I think people have a hard time maintaining consistency with a lot of things. And I think sometimes we don’t give things time to work, so if there isn’t an instant result, we can move onto something else quick. 
I also think if you like playing in your hair, it can be especially difficult to stay consistent with one thing, even if it’s working. Lol
Most of us want to know if there’s something that works better for us— or even sometimes you just get bored doing the same thing, so hair trends fade in and out of popularity.


TamaraShaniece said:


> I think rice water was very popular prior to the recent YT raid of videos on it. No one is consistent across the board.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 12, 2019)

It doesn’t fix poor retention habits. And only some people get growth spurts from anything—even then it’s only an improvement of whatever your baseline is. Lol


Theresamonet said:


> If rice water is as amazing as everyone claims, with all the people doing it, the whole community should have long lush hair by now.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 12, 2019)

For me, these things have improved so dramatically over the last several weeks that my hair has a new set point of what it’s capable of at the basic level.
I can get my hair to really good condition, I think most board members can. It’s *keeping* it there that’s my issue (getting distracted by other products or techniques or styling). And for me, the leave-in spray that I make is such a simple addition that maintenance is extremely easy.
TFS!
Now about your clean scalp, would you say it feels “breezy” after styling? Like... if you’re curly, you know how your scalp feels after a long awaited press? I didn’t know how to describe this thing going on with my scalp, but it’s like... I can feel my individual follicles or something. 
My scalp always feels “clean”— I often do a scratch test, and it lathers extremely easy with shampoo, so I KNOW it’s clean. But there’s something else going on with my scalp in the best possible way.

I also typically get a lot of tangling at my roots but have seen an extreme reduction since using rice water.


Neomorph said:


> Immediate results: I noticed a mild *decrease* *in* *hair* *fall*... my *scalp* *felt* a lot *cleaner*... the biggest improvement was in *detangling* *my* *hair*. Never in my life have I EVER detangled (using both my fingers and my wide-toothed comb) so easily and quickly.  Very little breakage and shedding was minimum.


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> I noticed less hair fall and fuller strands..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hi Lita. How are you using the rice water and how often?


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> Hi Lita. How are you using the rice water and how often?



@Muse Hello! I use it once-twice a week unless I’m doing a henna treatment..After I wash my hair I spray it in my hair paying special attention to my roots,I leave it on with a heat cap for 25min/wash it out warm water use a Dc..During the week I take just a little and apply it to my troubled areas & leave it on/use moisturizer on my length....

•With Rice Water or any other treatment one must pay extra attention to the hair,I know when to only use moisture and when to add some protein to balance it out..

••During mid-week I apply a VERY watered down version of rice water..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 12, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Now about your clean scalp, would you say it feels “breezy” after styling? Like... if you’re curly, you know how your scalp feels after a long awaited press? I didn’t know how to describe this thing going on with my scalp, but it’s like... I can feel my individual follicles or something.



Lol, I get what your saying. Yeah it feels "breezy" which is rare thing for me to experience due to my scalp eczema. I usually just settle for "it's free of massive patches". 

@Muse I'm surprised to hear that brown rice has such mixed results. To be honest, the only thing in my apartment right now is brown rice (not even organic brown rice) so I just used what I had on hand. 

Since I wash my hair once a week I'll be updating you ladies around this upcoming Sunday (and the following Sunday) to see if I get consistent results (less tangles, clean scalp, less hair fall) and if there is any further improvement. I'll be using the same method that I did this week to minimize any variables. Hopefully it works a second time!


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse Hello! I use it once-twice a week unless I’m doing a henna treatment..After I wash my hair I spray it in my hair paying special attention to my roots,I leave it on with a heat cap for 25min/wash it out warm water use a Dc..During the week I take just a little and apply it to my troubled areas & leave it on/use moisturizer on my length....
> 
> •With Rice Water or any other treatment one must pay extra attention to the hair,I know when to only use moisture and when to add some protein to balance it out..
> 
> ...



Thanks Lita. I can't do a full rinse weekly but I think I may try to focus on my scalp only weekly and full rinse monthly. Are you high porosity?


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> Thanks Lita. I can't do a full rinse weekly but I think I may try to focus on my scalp only weekly and full rinse monthly. Are you high porosity?



@Muse Keep us posted..Hope I was able to help..I’m low porosity..3b/c mostly c combo 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 12, 2019)

I've tried using it once a week.  I think I will switch to once every other week.  My hair feels drier than normal so I will alternate with a moisturizing protein and RW.


----------



## snoop (Mar 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> I heard you could use the rice water after letting the rice soak for 30 minutes in it. It's not as potent but supposedly you should still see some results.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## movingforward (Mar 12, 2019)

Im on the rice water bandwagon now.  I had to give it a try.  I let it ferment while I was at work.  Just rinsed my hair with it and my curls are popping.  My hair WAS NOT tangled AT ALL!

My ends usually have that rough feeling and it doesn't.  

I think I'm going to wash my hair with it at least 3 times a week.

Just to close my cuticles and not have tangled hair after wash is worth it!


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2019)

movingforward said:


> Im on the rice water bandwagon now.  I had to give it a try.  I let it ferment while I was at work.  Just rinsed my hair with it and my curls are popping.  My hair WAS NOT tangled AT ALL!
> 
> My ends usually have that rough feeling and it doesn't.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Let us know how that frequency of use works for you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 12, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> A lot of people who try coffee and caffeinated teas (black/green etc) experience (sometimes massive) shedding if they fall off their rinsing routine; the rinses can disrupt the normal hair cycle, especially if not tapered effectively; and the rinses have been known to stunt hair growth after a period if used for too long a time. Those are the top three I can think of offhand.
> Some people experienced headaches and dizziness from use as well.


I did not know this! Thank you.

*makes mental note to not try coffee/tea rinse. If it ain't broke....dont break it*

Still willing to try rice water though.


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> *A lot of people who try coffee and caffeinated teas (black/green etc) experience (sometimes massive) shedding if they fall off their rinsing routine;* the rinses can disrupt the normal hair cycle, especially if not tapered effectively; and the rinses have been known to stunt hair growth after a period if used for too long a time. Those are the top three I can think of offhand.
> Some people experienced headaches and dizziness from use as well.



I've always wondered if this would happen if using any of these rinses to stop shedding (tea, coffee, garlic, onion, etc.)


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 13, 2019)

I think it has something to do with the particular nature of the accelerant. Garlic and onion are thought to reduce microbial interference with hair growth and supply a natural exposure to sulphur. Caffeine though actually affects growth rate on a metabolic level. Think of it being used in pre-workout products or the pep a lot of people feel after drinking it— or even how it’s purported to increase cellular turnover for facial products.
I think it matters *how *a product works just as much as the results it gives.
Remember how the Monistat treatment was so poppin for a minute— and then we deduced that if an anti-fungal affects your growth rate, a fungus is probably interfering with it 

ETA: But I should stress there’s also a good number of people— on this board too I’m sure— who have effectively tapered without any adverse reactions; or who are consistent enough to not see adverse reactions. But I have read about and seen the dark side on clients and in videos.  
I use caffeine products on my hair/scalp minimally because the risk, whatever that risk is, isn’t worth it to me. So while I haven’t personally seen a bad result, I would have whoever wants to try weigh the pros and cons and wish them luck!


snoop said:


> I've always wondered if this would happen if using any of these rinses to stop shedding (tea, coffee, garlic, onion, etc.)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh heyyy I'm all late.But I did a 2 month rice water challenge on my blog. I only used rice water once a week and received a about 2 inches of growth.I did trim so this picture is not representative of my full length.  I'm also curious to try rice water every day for a week so see if I can get the same benefits. I'm attaching the challenge down below if you want to see how I used the treatment. 
https://www.nowiamnappy.com/challenges/2018/11/26/rice-water-challenge


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2019)

@NowIAmNappy Great progress..I’m glad it’s working for...Thank you for the link to your blog..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Mar 15, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Oh heyyy I'm all late.But I did a 2 month rice water challenge on my blog. I only used rice water once a week and received a about 2 inches of growth.I did trim so this picture is not representative of my full length. View attachment 444311 I'm also curious to try rice water every day for a week so see if I can get the same benefits. I'm attaching the challenge down below if you want to see how I used the treatment.
> https://www.nowiamnappy.com/challenges/2018/11/26/rice-water-challenge



Thanks for posting. I read your blog and noticed that you said it worked better for you as a pre poo. I am wondering if the problem some people are having is the build up of *starch* and not protein. Starch will make things stiff and hard. People used to starch their clothes to stiffen them preventing wrinkles. So maybe using it as a pre poo you are immediately washing out the starch thus avoiding the "protein overload" feeling.
I'm going to try it as a pre poo because I am one of those people that if I use it back to back weekly my hair starts to feel weird, stiff and dryer. I was doing the rinse after shampooing or after conditioning as a final rinse.


----------



## snoop (Mar 16, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Oh heyyy I'm all late.But I did a 2 month rice water challenge on my blog. I only used rice water once a week and received a about 2 inches of growth.I did trim so this picture is not representative of my full length. View attachment 444311 I'm also curious to try rice water every day for a week so see if I can get the same benefits. I'm attaching the challenge down below if you want to see how I used the treatment.
> https://www.nowiamnappy.com/challenges/2018/11/26/rice-water-challenge



What's your growth rate normally like?  Are you going to continue using it indefinitely?  

The late adopter in me says I might have to bust this out in September to ensure that I reach this year's hair goal.


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 16, 2019)

I started using rice water at the end of last November. I do notice a boost in growth when I use it. My usual .5” a month increases to 1-1.5” depending on how often I use it.  I also experience decreased shedding and fewer tangles 

I’m not protein sensitive, so I spray it in my hair 2-3x weekly when I’m on my regimen. I fell off last month and used it for the first time since early February today as my wash water. 

Fun Fact you never wanted to know: Month old rice water smells like dookie.

I washed with it just to get back in the game and I’m curious to see if it is still effective. Once I use it up, I will have a fresh batch ready.


----------



## Daina (Mar 17, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> I started using rice water at the end of last November. I do notice a boost in growth when I use it. My usual .5” a month increases to 1-1.5” depending on how often I use it.  I also experience decreased shedding and fewer tangles
> 
> I’m not protein sensitive, so I spray it in my hair 2-3x weekly when I’m on my regimen. I fell off last month and used it for the first time since early February today as my wash water.
> 
> ...



Doesn't take a month, over a week un-refrigerated will do it! I use it during the week at least once or twice and I now add 15 drops of peppermint oil to each batch. No smell issues!


----------



## Daina (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been using rice water since the beginning of the year. I initially started using it as I thought I was experiencing thinning on right front side of my hair. I was also trying to reduce shedding. My hair is shinier, fuller and thicker. While I never really had detangling issues a little water or leave-in is typically all I need, rice water definitely makes the hair easier to detangle. Every week I use it, my shed hair has been less and less. It has also helped my winter itchy and dry scalp. I haven't really gauged its impact on length because I haven't straightened my hair yet this year. I will probably straighten in May and if I'm full HL, I would definitely say rice water helped.


----------



## Muse (Mar 17, 2019)

Daina said:


> I've been using rice water since the beginning of the year. I initially started using it as I thought I was experiencing thinning on right front side of my hair. I was also trying to reduce shedding. My hair is shinier, fuller and thicker. While I never really had detangling issues a little water or leave-in is typically all I need, rice water definitely makes the hair easier to detangle. Every week I use it, my shed hair has been less and less. It has also helped my winter itchy and dry scalp. I haven't really gauged its impact on length because I haven't straightened my hair yet this year. I will probably straighten in May and if I'm full HL, I would definitely say rice water helped.



How do you use the rice water? How long do you let it ferment?


----------



## snoop (Mar 17, 2019)

Neomorph said:


> *My method*: I took 1/4 cup brown rice and 2 cups of water and let it soak overnight (starting from Sunday evening), strained it and let it ferment for 12 until I was ready to wash my hair. So my total time of preparation of my rice water was 24 hrs (*as former microbiology researcher, I'm not too interested in letting it ferment for much longer, but that's just my bias*). Disclaimer: I added 24 drops of Rosemary essential oil and 6 drops Peppermint Essential Oil to my rice water. I let it sit on my hair for 15 minutes post-shampoo (very tingly but relaxing ), rinsed it out and then followed it with 15 minutes of a protein-free DC.



Wateronlyhairwashing on YouTube used to boil her rice water after it fermented to stop the fermenting process.  Do you think that this would be helpful for stopping microbe growth?


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> Wateronlyhairwashing on YouTube used to boil her rice water after it fermented to stop the fermenting process.  Do you think that this would be helpful for stopping microbe growth?



It’s hard to answer this questions. The first wave of videos on fermenting rice water suggested NOT TO boil the rice prior to fermenting or using anti-bac/viral essentials oils as it counteracts the fermenting. I never experienced a skin condition due to using fermented rice water. I’ve even used 3 week old RW and didn’t experience a growing rash from anything that’s grows in RW. I don’t think the starch from rice is what the hair needs. If that was the case, no need to ferment the water in rice.


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> It’s hard to answer this questions. The first wave of videos on fermenting rice water suggested NOT TO boil the rice prior to fermenting or using anti-bac/viral essentials oils as it counteracts the fermenting. I never experienced a skin condition due to using fermented rice water. I’ve even used 3 week old RW and didn’t experience a growing rash from anything that’s grows in RW. I don’t think the starch from rice is what the hair needs. *If that was the case, no need to ferment the water in rice.*



I watched several videos explaining and showing the Yao women making and using the rice water but none of them stated exactly why they fermented it (unless I missed it). I really would like to know why they do it because we are doing it because they are doing it.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 18, 2019)

Muse said:


> Thanks for posting. I read your blog and noticed that you said it worked better for you as a pre poo. I am wondering if the problem some people are having is the build up of *starch* and not protein. Starch will make things stiff and hard. People used to starch their clothes to stiffen them preventing wrinkles. So maybe using it as a pre poo you are immediately washing out the starch thus avoiding the "protein overload" feeling.
> I'm going to try it as a pre poo because I am one of those people that if I use it back to back weekly my hair starts to feel weird, stiff and dryer. I was doing the rinse after shampooing or after conditioning as a final rinse.



I agree that it is probably the starch that is causing the "protein overload" feeling. I know some people leave it in their hair for days or as a final rinse but for me that would probably cause issues, not to mention that its fermented and bacteria can grow. I felt that washing it out was the best way to still get the benefits without any detrimental effects. Also since the inositol stays in your hair well after rinsing, there's not need to leave it on for a long time.



snoop said:


> What's your growth rate normally like?  Are you going to continue using it indefinitely?
> 
> So I grow about 1/2 inch a month but usually in the winter time its much slower than that. I plan to use it monthly. Honestly, if I could find something to do with the rice after soaking it besides throwing it away, I wouldnt feel so bad. Im just not a big rice eater.


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I agree that it is probably the starch that is causing the "protein overload" feeling. I know some people leave it in their hair for days or as a final rinse but for me that would probably cause issues, not to mention that its fermented and bacteria can grow. I felt that washing it out was the best way to still get the benefits without any detrimental effects. *Also since the inositol stays in your hair well after rinsing, there's not need to leave it on for a long time*.



I agree. I found another videos of a young Yao woman explaining the rice water and she said they only leave it on for 10-15 minutes then rinse. That's half the time that's stated in YouTube videos and blogs. Most state 30 minutes, which I will most likely continue to do but it's nice to know if I'm pressed for time and have to do a shorter soak it will still be effective.


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 19, 2019)

snoop said:


> Wateronlyhairwashing on YouTube used to boil her rice water after it fermented to stop the fermenting process.  Do you think that this would be helpful for stopping microbe growth?



I think it would be a good step, but as @TamaraShaniece mentioned, this is a hard call as there are so many different methods being used (boiling/no boiling, essential oils/no essential oils, varying fermentation times). That and coupled with people having different reactions (some people being able to use 3 week old rice water just fine and others having issues after 48 hours) makes it something that ends up having to be on a case by case basis. I think the best option would be  is to err on the side of caution and ferment for short times, and when in doubt it throw it out. I think I'm going to start boiling mines moving forward just to be safe.

---

Like I mentioned on the previous page, I wanted to update you guys on my second use of rice water. 

*Thoughts on my hair throughout the week:* The moisture levels seemed to be the same with maybe just a very small increase overall. There was an increase in sheen. My scalp however did not flake up nearly as bad with my eczema as it can. The eczema patches along my edges and periphery were still fairly prominent, but the eczema patches everywhere else were virtually non-existent.

*2nd Rice Water treatment:* There was again a further decrease in shed hairs and breakage. Again not a huge decrease, but still noticeable. Detangling was once again very easy to do. My hair felt a little crunchier post rice water rinse, but soft once I did my DC. The peppermint oil I added to my rice water made my scalp feel nice and refreshed. 

*Overall impression*: I think this is definitely a keeper in my regimen. For my next two rice water rinses, I will boil mine prior to using it.


----------



## Daina (Mar 19, 2019)

Muse said:


> How do you use the rice water? How long do you let it ferment?



@Muse, I typically let it ferment 48 hours. Since January, I use after I cleanse. I spray my scalp and edges and massage, then I soak the rest of my hair. I put on two plastic bags and let it sit for 30 minutes and rinse. I follow with a deep conditioner. I have also used it lightly as a spray during the week but found out the hard way you need to use essential oils if you don't discard after initial rinse! I bought a commercial spray with rice water and chebe to use during the week versus using the fermented one because the smell was terrible and didn't want to risk bacterial growth.

This week, just yesterday I switched things up and added the rice water as usual after cleansing but then put my DC directly on top. Wanted to see if I could save a step and not have to get in the shower 3x. My hair was super soft yet strengthened and detangling was a breeze. I am going to try using it this way for several weeks to see if this regimen change is a keeper. I spray with the rice water/chebe mix mid-week when I M&S again. Hope this helps!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 20, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> I started using rice water at the end of last November. I do notice a boost in growth when I use it. My usual .5” a month increases to 1-1.5” depending on how often I use it.  I also experience decreased shedding and fewer tangles
> 
> I’m not protein sensitive, so I spray it in my hair 2-3x weekly when I’m on my regimen. I fell off last month and used it for the first time since early February today as my wash water.
> 
> ...


Why would you torture yourself like that?   It doesn't seem worth it to "use it up".

I just started reading this thread with interest. Thanks for the info (sans the dookie part. I'll be on the look out for any change in smell because no Bueno.  )


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 20, 2019)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why would you torture yourself like that?   It doesn't seem worth it to "use it up".
> 
> I just started reading this thread with interest. Thanks for the info (sans the dookie part. I'll be on the look out for any change in smell because no Bueno.  )


It’s almost gone though! Because of the stink factor, I just let it sit for 20 minutes, then rinse out. I refuse to move through the world smelling like doo doo head in the name of bangin’ hair.

 I’ll go back to using it as a leave in with my fresh batch. From here on out, if I make too much to be used in 2 weeks, it’s outta here!


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 20, 2019)

So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:







All of the activity happening in my mason jar was making me nervous.

On the fourth and final day, I took the jar out the cabinet and removed the lid. It fizzed as I removed it. I then took a whiff. No—actually, a whiff took _me... _I immediately walked over to the kitchen sink and poured alladat ish right down the drain. What was in that jar was foul, rotten, putrid. I would be physically incapable of pouring it over my head. How are y’all doing this?? I thought folks were exaggerating about the smell. I’m not bothered by a lot of the smells people don’t like in hair care (neem, wheat germ, wild growth oil, etc). But that was actual ass. It was ass in that jar. No shade to anyone, but putting dookie water on my scalp is not how I live. Lol.

I still want to try the rice water though.  I think I’m going to do the boil-24 hour ferment-boil method.


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the sweet spot is about 48 hours before the smell gets to that unbearable level. I only let mine ferment that long once and ended up putting it in a spray bottle to apply...because the thought of pouring it over my head and getting in my mouth had me gagging. Believe it or not once I rinsed the smell was gone with it. But once you smell it you will never forget it! Love the gif because that's exactly how I was


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2019)

@Theresamonet I only let mine sit for 24hrs and no longer..I don’t have any issues with smell or any kind of bacteria growth.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Mar 20, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post had me rollin!In one of the videos about the Yao women a reporter was there and they washed her hair in the rice water and she started laughing nervously and had a look on her face like it didn't smell too good. They said most visitors can't take the smell. I tried to find the video to link but I can't find it anymore. I'm just going to start linking videos about it that I think are interesting as soon as I find them. But yeah just stick with 24 hours, lol.


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 20, 2019)

I started a fresh batch of rice water LI spray today and thought I’d share some thoughts on my prolonged use of it.
When I say my hair is WAY more manageable, a really clear illustration is: my roots typically tangle so badly that parting is a time consuming and frustrating affair so I mostly find myself unbothered with it. It is also typically very time consuming to style my hair in anything but buns, WnGs, or single twists (honestly braids of the same size take a lot longer because of more sections). Well, ever since rice water became a regular, I can flat twist my wet hair with ease. Dry hair too!
Some of you may be able to do that already. For me, it was a whole dang process. But no more!
I could also LITERALLY count the shed/broken hairs from today’s wash day— from washing to styling. And it wouldn’t have taken me but a minute to do so. Which is actually unheard of in my hair’s non-relaxed state.

Also, idk how people manage to use fermented rice water consistently without altering the smell. I add citrus essential oil to mine— just a little bit too. Some people have added citrus rinds. As far as I know, it doesn’t really matter when you add the fragrance but I add mine right before bottling.


----------



## Muse (Mar 20, 2019)

Here's a video I just spotted today. Now she doesn't speak English in the video but she does respond to questions asked in English in the comment section and after reading all of those I got her rice water regimen. 

She does the rice water rinse and lets that sit for an hour (2 hours max), rinse then shampoo and condition as usual. Ferment the rice water 24-48 hours maximum. Can be done 1-2 times per week. So she says her hair is naturally long (of course) but doing the rinses she has less breakage, shedding and hair in overall better condition. Pretty much all the stuff we've experienced here. At the time of the video she has been doing rinses for 2 years.

She basically uses it as a prepoo like I was planning to do. I'll be doing this on Friday. I would like to be able to do weekly rinses again and hopefully doing it this way will allow me to do so.


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 20, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I’m sorry
That smell is no joke.

Don’t give up. Try the 24 hour ferment. You’ll should still see some benefit. I don’t know how I do it honestly. Ideally, I would make smaller batches more often like on Sundays and Thursdays for Monday and Friday treatments, but I’m not quite that disciplined so I accept Da Funk.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sis, you had me crying!!! I actually only ferment mine for 48hours thats it. At that point it still smells like rice water. I wouldnt go beyond that though LOL


----------



## Muse (Mar 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> View attachment 444575 View attachment 444577 View attachment 444579
> View attachment 444583
> View attachment 444581
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I've seen this video before but missed some of the subtitles because they were too fast and grainy. I really would like to know the significance of the other ingredients. Like maybe it makes it work 10x better or perhaps it just helps the starch residue rinse away completely when they rinse the rice water out.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 21, 2019)

Muse said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've seen this video before but missed some of the subtitles because they were too fast and grainy. I really would like to know the significance of the other ingredients. Like maybe it makes it work 10x better or perhaps it just helps the starch residue rinse away completely when they rinse the rice water out.



I was going to add some commentary about those screenshots, but I got sleepy. lol

I've watched that video a couple times before as well, a few years back. I must not have been paying attention or have a bad memory, because I swear this is the first I recall hearing about them adding tea oil to the wash. An important ingredient as the video says.

I watched video to see if it says how exactly they prepared the water and how long they let it ferment. They state that they let it ferment for 7 days (  ), but the preparation is still unclear to me. It says they take the water left over from washing their rice and then "after being baked and fermented by the fire, the water is ready to be used". So... Does that mean they boil the rice and then ferment it next to a heat source for 7 days? How is the fire incorporated into the fermenting? Maybe its just a bad sentence, and it just means its baked (boiled) by the fire and then fermented... After that they add the pomelo peels and boil it together. And then before using it to wash, they add tea seed oil, which I think is Camellia oil.


----------



## Muse (Mar 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I was going to add some commentary about those screenshots, but I got sleepy. lol
> 
> I've watched that video a couple times before as well, a few years back. I must not have been paying attention or have a bad memory, because I swear this is the first I recall hearing about them adding tea oil to the wash. An important ingredient as the video says.
> 
> I watched video to see if it says how exactly they prepared the water and how long they let it ferment. They state that they let it ferment for 7 days (  ), but the preparation is still unclear to me. It says they take the water left over from washing their rice and then "after being baked and fermented by the fire, the water is ready to be used". So... Does that mean they boil the rice and then ferment it next to a heat source for 7 days? How is the fire incorporated into the fermenting? Maybe its just a bad sentence, and it just means its backed by the fire and then fermented... After that they add the pomelo peels and boil it together. And then before using it to wash, *they add tea seed oil, which I think is Camellia oil.*



Ahh! I am going to look into Camellia oil and tea seed oil and see if it's the exact same. I'm guessing this is done for added conditioning. Also, I think some of the instructions get lost in translation. Like you, I was confused about the baked and boiled part. I'm definitely not fermenting for 7 days though. They can keep that part of the process.


----------



## Muse (Mar 21, 2019)

@Theresamonet You are right about that Camellia oil.

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/p...MItaml__2T4QIVXbXACh3XkgxxEAQYBiABEgJ89PD_BwE

https://hennasooq.com/organic-camellia-oil/

Yao use the raw form. Based on the description I'm pretty sure they're using it to make the rice water more moisturizing since they don't use conditioner.


----------



## Artemis24 (Mar 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added fenugreek seeds to mine and had no issue with smell.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 21, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I added fenugreek seeds to mine and had no issue with smell.



How long did you let it ferment?


----------



## Artemis24 (Mar 22, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> How long did you let it ferment?



I think I did 48hrs. I also added a few other herbs but I didn't write it down and I can't remember what they were.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 23, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> For me, these things have improved so dramatically over the last several weeks that my hair has a new set point of what it’s capable of at the basic level.
> I can get my hair to really good condition, I think most board members can. It’s *keeping* it there that’s my issue (getting distracted by other products or techniques or styling). And for me, the leave-in spray that I make is such a simple addition that maintenance is extremely easy.
> TFS!
> Now about your clean scalp, would you say it feels “breezy” after styling? Like... if you’re curly, you know how your scalp feels after a long awaited press? I didn’t know how to describe this thing going on with my scalp, but it’s like... I can feel my individual follicles or something.
> ...



What's in your leave in? Would you mind sharing the process you use to make it?


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 23, 2019)

I put .5 cup of rice in 2.5 cups of water in a glass lidded jar for 3 days in a cool, dark  cabinet. Then I refrigerate it until I use it all up in an 8oz spray bottle.
I add 6oz rice water to 2 oz of nettle tea (about 3 tbs nettle leaves to 16 oz of water), then top with about 10 drops peppermint essential oil and 10 drops of citrus (combo or single of: lemon, grapefruit, orange, &/or lime) essential oil(s). Shake, spray morning &/or night almost daily and my 8oz mix lasts 7-10 days.
Repeat.
I’ve been doing this for about 12 weeks now. No intention of stopping anytime soon.
I refrigerate my spray bottle and rice water and nettle tea and have no issues with spoilage or mold. Honestly, I rarely have contamination issues with homemade concoctions.
HTH!


kxlot79 said:


> I use 3 day fermented rice water with nettle tea and essential oil added to it nearly every night.





tiffers said:


> What's in your leave in? Would you mind sharing the process you use to make it?


----------



## Muse (Mar 26, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I was going to add some commentary about those screenshots, but I got sleepy. lol
> 
> I've watched that video a couple times before as well, a few years back. I must not have been paying attention or have a bad memory, because I swear this is the first I recall hearing about them adding tea oil to the wash. An important ingredient as the video says.
> 
> I watched video to see if it says how exactly they prepared the water and how long they let it ferment. They state that they let it ferment for 7 days (  ), but the preparation is still unclear to me. It says they take the water left over from washing their rice and then "after being baked and fermented by the fire, the water is ready to be used". So... Does that mean they boil the rice and then ferment it next to a heat source for 7 days? How is the fire incorporated into the fermenting? Maybe its just a bad sentence, and it just means its baked (boiled) by the fire and then fermented... After that they add the pomelo peels and boil it together. And then before using it to wash, they add tea seed oil, which I think is Camellia oil.



So I went ahead and bought some camellia oil  and I really like it! I wish I hadn't waited so long to try it. I got it yesterday and just put it on dry hair. I did put too much but it soaked in overnight and I didn't get that crunchy dry feeling that I get from most oils.
So I think this stuff definitely enhances the effects of rice water. It made my hair even softer. I'm 4b natural. It also is supposed to be good for scalp and promote hair growth. So by them adding tea seed (camellia) to the mix they're probably using rice water on steroids, lol.
@Theresamonet  Have you tried this oil before?


----------



## Muse (Mar 26, 2019)

I did my rice water rinse over the weekend as a prepoo and had even better results than the other methods because my hair didn't have that starchy and coated feeling accompanying the benefits. I was due for a rinse anyway so the real test will come next week and the following weeks to see if I can do it as a weekly prewash.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 26, 2019)

Muse said:


> So I went ahead and bought some camellia oil  and I really like it! I wish I hadn't waited so long to try it. I got it yesterday and just put it on dry hair. I did put too much but it soaked in overnight and I didn't get that crunchy dry feeling that I get from most oils.
> So I think this stuff definitely enhances the effects of rice water. It made my hair even softer. I'm 4b natural. It also is supposed to be good for scalp and promote hair growth. So by them adding tea seed (camellia) to the mix they're probably using rice water on steroids, lol.
> @Theresamonet  Have you tried this oil before?



I use (have used) camellia oil in my skincare routine as an oil cleanser. That’s why I remembered seeing it called tea seed oil. I have added the oil to my hair before when I’ve had excess on my hands. And it is nice. However, it performs similarly to argan oil on my hair. And argan is more readily available and cheaper.


----------



## Muse (Mar 26, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I use (have used) camellia oil in my skincare routine as an oil cleanser. That’s why I remembered seeing it called tea seed oil. I have added the oil to my hair before when I’ve had excess on my hands. And it is nice. However, it performs similarly to argan oil on my hair. And argan is more readily available and cheaper.



I've never used argan oil. Are you using the Japanese camellia oil? I know that one is very expensive. I bought the Chinese camellia and it's pretty cheap but I heard the Japanese one is even better. I just figured since the Yao women are in China I'd go with that one.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 26, 2019)

Muse said:


> I've never used argan oil. Are you using the Japanese camellia oil? I know that one is very expensive. I bought the Chinese camellia and it's pretty cheap but I heard the Japanese one is even better. I just figured since the Yao women are in China I'd go with that one.



I’ve used all of them. I think there are 3 types. The Japanese one is thicker, iirc. The Japanese camellia flower is not used to make tea, though. So it isn’t called tea oil or tea seed oil. It goes by something else. Something Japanese. Lol

ETA: Tsubaki


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2019)

I’d like to make my contribution to this thread by simply saying IT WORKS!

Changes I’ve seen in my hair in the past month

1. Hair density has increased by at least 40%

2. My hair growth has definitely increased I’m seeing .5” vs .25” every 2 weeks. 

3. My hair detangles with so much more ease and my curls have super definition. 

4. It gives my hair INSTANT moisture and softness after each application. 

How I use it.

I try to apply at least 5 days per week I may fall short a day or two in each week but for the most part I try to stay consistent. I never rinse after application

I always apply an oil to my scalp afterwards, it gives added moisture and I feel it activating the rice water treatment. 

I wear protective styles 100% my hair is always in cornrows and I keep them in at least 2 weeks each time sometimes stretching to 4 weeks theses days. If I’m stretching my cornrows beyond 2 weeks, I wash at the beginning of the 3rd week with ACV followed by CON honey shampoo. I condition with Silicon mix protein conditioner or African Pride heat activated mask whilst in the shower then rinse. My final rinse is my 48hr fermented rice water. Once my hair is 70% dry I use a leave in spray or cream usually Aphogee green tea restucturiser or cream of nature honey detangler then seal with any oil I choose that day. 

After trying rice water I’ve decided to not purchase any more “growth aids” at least for the rest of this year. 

I hope this helps someone and I’ll be posting comparison pics in April.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 28, 2019)

I just tried my first treatment a few minutes ago using Ms. Debbie’s method. There’s only a mild odor after 24 hours. My hair is in need of some TLC due to a severe Vitamin D deficiency and stress from my old job and my scalp is a hot mess with seborrheic dermatitis. If rice water does half of what everyone says it does I will be pleased.


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2019)

PureSilver said:


> I’d like to make my contribution to this thread by simply saying IT WORKS!
> 
> Changes I’ve seen in my hair in the past month
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! I don't want this thread to die out I am loving rice water so much right now. I have some fermenting right now for tomorrow's wash day.
Are you using the 48hr fermented rice water as your leave in as well? Do you add any essential oils for smell to your rice water?


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I just tried my first treatment a few minutes ago using Ms. Debbie’s method. There’s only a mild odor after 24 hours. My hair is in need of some TLC due to a severe Vitamin D deficiency and stress from my old job and my scalp is a hot mess with seborrheic dermatitis. If rice water does half of what everyone says it does I will be pleased.



Hey EZ! Do you plan on doing this weekly as well?


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 28, 2019)

^^^ Yes- I’m going to follow Ms. Debbie’s method for now and go from there. I’m about to rinse it out in about 10 minutes I’ll come back with an update. 

They had to cut 6 inches at Huetiful 2 weeks ago so I’m back at shoulder length. My poor hair is traumatized. It’s so wispy and thin- just like my mom’s now but my dad has had super thick hair most of his life (he’s 74 now not so much) so I don’t know if it’s a combo of the the Vit. D deficiency, genes, age or the fact that I just wore a wig like 24/7 for the past 3 years just surviving these damn jobs and grad school. SMH I was fine the first time I went to them. My hair was thinner but I did a BC and wore a wig for 7 years and grew it back to BSL natural. It didn’t survive this time  Even my teeth have gotten soft according to my dentist. What the hell man!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 28, 2019)

I really feel like the way my hair feels!  It’s very moisturized and shiny! I kept it on for a little over an hour.


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I really feel like the way my hair feels!  It’s very moisturized and shiny! I kept it on for a little over an hour.



Yeah I kept mine on for an hour last time because I got caught up with family before I could go rinse it out and I had no problem. I usually don't go over 30 minutes.
I'm glad you like the results! Hopefully along with correcting the vitamin deficiency it will help you get back on track faster


----------



## snoop (Mar 29, 2019)

I found a few articles where people describe the method, but this one is from a Chinese source and most closely matches the recipe in the recent discussion:

~~~
Source:  ejinsight on the Pulse

For one thing, they use rice water – the water after rinsing rice – together with natural ingredients such as *tea seeds and ginger*. The fermented solution is the Yao women’s shampoo.
 
This fermented rice water is rich in vitamin B, which promotes melanin production for the hair.

Tea seeds, which contain a high level of crude protein and a variety of amino acids, work as excellent non-ionic surface active agents that effectively lift and remove dirt from the hair.

This natural shampoo is believed to keep the Yao women’s hair shiny black and silky soft. It also has anti-dandruff, anti-itch, anti-hair-loss properties and helps in oil control on the scalp.

Interested readers want to make this natural shampoo at home.

Add rice water, orange peel (which could lighten the fermented smell of the shampoo), tea seeds and slices of ginger into a ceramic or earthenware container.

Close the lid tightly and see to it that the jar is at room temperature to allow for fermentation.

After around *10 days*, the jar will give out a faint sour scent, indicating that the shampoo is ready for use.
 
Pour out some of the solution, but not too much, into a container and use it on your hair like a shampoo.

Gently massage the scalp and the hair to absorb the ingredients. Then* rinse the hair with water after 10 minutes*.
 
Add the same volume of rice water into the jar for another round of fermentation. The shampoo will be available for use as soon as it turns sour again.


----

Source:  HKEJ Lifestyle Journal

_But because they had the link the the Chinese version and the version wasn't complete, I did a google search and found the orginal Chinese text.  Thanks to google translate, we have a bit more info._

The method is as follows: the first "washing rice water", *orange peel *(rich in vitamin C and volatile oil, which can reduce the sour taste after fermentation of "washed rice water"), *tea seeds*, *yao ginger* into the altar, sand pot or In pottery utensils, *avoid using metal utensils*. Close the bottle mouth and move it to the side of the fire to *keep the temperature at around 20 degrees Celsius*. *About 10 days or so*, the mouth of the jar overflows with a light sour taste, which can be used for shampooing. *The washing method is: pouring a small half of the pot of "washing rice water" from the altar, without mixing other water*. Then soak the hair in the "washing water" and gently rub it to make the nutrients fully absorbed without using shampoo. *After about 10 minutes, rinse your hair with clean water*.

Hair combing is also important for hair care. After shampooing, *gently rub the hair to 80% dry, comb with a thin ruler, start from the two corners and hair angles, comb the back occipital bones, loosen the hair, and gently comb the hair from the top for a few times*. Or naturally dry. *It is advisable to wash twice a week*. Note: After each take of the "washing rice water" in the altar, the same amount of "washed rice water" should be added, and the original temperature should be maintained. After a few days of fermentation, it can be used as shampoo. You can't take too much each time, otherwise the newly added "washed rice water" is difficult to ferment and become sour, which will affect the next use.



This is the symbol for *tea seed *-- 茶籽
This is the symbol for *tea seed shampoo *-- 茶籽 洗頭

This lady has a couple of videos about using tea seed powder to wash hair.  She shows the brand that she uses (maybe it can be found in North America?)  It's in the green bag.


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2019)

snoop said:


> I found a few articles where people describe the method, but this one is from a Chinese source and most closely matches the recipe in the recent discussion:
> 
> ~~~
> Source:  ejinsight on the Pulse
> ...



Wow thanks Snoop! I was really trying to figure out what that tea seed was doing for them. I now see it's what actually cleans their hair. I looked up tea seed powder and apparently it is a really good cleanser. People even use it to wash their dishes. I'm guessing you make a more diluted mix for hair and body. I would love to be able to try adding the powder to my rice water and possibly skipping using shampoo but that stuff seems impossible to find in the US. I may try some of my local Asian stores.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 29, 2019)

Ioonno about 10 days. If 24 hours is working for people I’m good fam. Maybe I could woman up to 48 hrs...

I even got FH convinced to start to use rice water when he showers to see if it helps his thinning hair. He’s going to use a conditioning cap while he showers.  I’ll let y’all know how that works out. 

If it’s a success we’ll have to let Meghan know so Harry can save his hair. It’s too late for William. 







Or is it?


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 29, 2019)

snoop said:


> I found a few articles where people describe the method, but this one is from a Chinese source and most closely matches the recipe in the recent discussion:
> 
> ~~~
> Source:  ejinsight on the Pulse
> ...


Thanks so much for this information!

I've been lurking in this thread for a few days and I've been using rice water for a couple weeks, but I'm in crochet braids so it's hard to tell with growth,  but the hair I can feel feels very soft and moisturized!

Also,  tea seed is known as camellia seed. Someone on another thread mentioned that and you can get it here: https://www.yesstyle.com/en/info.ht...QB38lu9d-pfI4YtTZgVRdMEbL8YJSSY0aAjcoEALw_wcB


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> Thanks so much for this information!
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a few days and I've been using rice water for a couple weeks, but I'm in crochet braids so it's hard to tell with growth,  but the hair I can feel feels very soft and moisturized!
> 
> *Also,  tea seed is known as camellia seed. Someone on another thread mentioned that and you can get it here: **https://www.yesstyle.com/en/info.html/pid.1064610500?googtrans=en&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhPfkBRD0ARIsAAcYycEtNPui-AiiURy7UY6QHz7QB38lu9d-pfI4YtTZgVRdMEbL8YJSSY0aAjcoEALw_wcB*



@chocolat79 Thank you! I've seen this site before when I was looking for camellia oil. I didn't know if it was legit or not. I checked it out and it appears they are. They take PayPal so that's a plus. That price for the powder is hefty though. Another problem is it's only good for 3 months after opening so not sure I'm willing to pay that for 12 uses. Dang I wish it were cheaper.


----------



## snoop (Mar 29, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Ioonno about 10 days. If 24 hours is working for people I’m good fam. Maybe I could women up to 48 hrs...
> 
> I even got FH convinced to start to use rice water when he showers to see if it helps his thinning hair. He’s going to use a conditioning cap while he showers.  I’ll let y’all know how that works out.
> 
> ...




Your husband is a champ!  If the results work, let me know.  Asking for a friend of a friend.  

I haven't even tried this process yet, and 10 days sounds excessive.


----------



## snoop (Mar 29, 2019)

I should add that the idea of making a batch of rice water and then only using half at a time, but adding new water to the remainder came up in another article.  I'm trying to figure out why this would be?  Maybe to dilute the concentration between uses?


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Ioonno about 10 days. If 24 hours is working for people I’m good fam. Maybe I could women up to 48 hrs...
> 
> I even got FH convinced to start to use rice water when he showers to see if it helps his thinning hair. He’s going to use a conditioning cap while he showers.  I’ll let y’all know how that works out.
> 
> ...



Ok so I used rice that fermented for 48 hours for the first timet last week because I washed a day later unexpectedly and it wasn't bad. So I decided to try 48 hours again and it's even warmer here this week than last and I will tell you I will NOT go past 48. It's on the borderline but I've smelled worse. I can tell if it goes another day it won't be bearable. I didn't add any essential oils.

I can't wait to hear your FH results. My DH is thin up top so if I tell him it worked for another guy maybe he'll try it instead of thinking it's another one of my crazy concoctions. Lol!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 29, 2019)

Amazon doesn’t sell it? Let me see if they sell it at J-mart here in Niles. It’s literally 15 minutes from my house next to King Spa. It’s a giant sized Asian supermarket. If they don’t sell it at J-market or Jong Boo (the Korean Market off of Kimball) you don’t need it for Asian cooking. I’ve learned how to make all the good Chinese dishes. Wonton Soup? Mine is better than all the Chinese restaurants. Korean BBQ? Check! Shrimp with lobster sauce? Eh... It was kinda wrong and unnatural but that was my fault not bc I didn’t have all the right ingredients. 

If they have it I can let you ladies know how much it costs and just ship it to you for the cost + price of shipping if that works. I’m sure it’s got to be cheap- everything there is ridiculously affordable.


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Amazon doesn’t sell it? Let me see if they sell it at J-mart here in Niles. It’s literally 15 minutes from my house next to King Spa. It’s a giant sized Asian supermarket. If they don’t sell it at J-market or Jong Boo (the Korean Market off of Kimball) you don’t need it for Asian cooking. I’ve learned how to make all the good Chinese dishes. Wonton Soup? Mine is better than all the Chinese restaurants. Korean Anna? Check! Shrimp with lobster sauce? Eh... It was kinda wrong and unnatural but that was my fault not bc I didn’t have all the right ingredients.
> 
> If they have it I can let you ladies know how much it costs and just ship it to you for the cost + price of shipping if that works. I’m sure it’s got to be cheap- everything there is ridiculously affordable.



That would be so awesome of you to do that! I hate going into the Asian markets near me because they barely speak English and look at me like I'm crazy when I come in asking for stuff. I'll go check them out tomorrow though and will do the same as you and make it available to everyone. 
I was surprised to see it wasn't available in small quantities on Amazon. The only thing on there is a kilo for $95.


----------



## snoop (Mar 30, 2019)

Based on the description of the tea seeds, aren't they essentially soap nuts?

ETA:  No they're not.  But it might be a good substitute if you're trying to make a shampoo instead of a rinse.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2019)

Great information ladies “Keep it coming” 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Mar 30, 2019)

snoop said:


> Based on the description of the tea seeds, aren't they essentially soap nuts?
> 
> ETA:  No they're not.  But it might be a good substitute if you're trying to make a shampoo instead of a rinse.


Yeah it did make me think of aritha and shikakai. Actually I just may mix one of those in the rice water if I can't get the tea seed powder. I really do want to turn this into my sole cleanser for my hair.


----------



## Muse (Mar 30, 2019)

@Everything Zen Welp, no luck on my end neither Asian store by me carries the powder. I don't know how popular it is amongst Chinese people. It may be something they don't bother to import due to lack of interest (at least in my area). Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 30, 2019)

Muse said:


> Thanks for sharing! I don't want this thread to die out I am loving rice water so much right now. I have some fermenting right now for tomorrow's wash day.
> Are you using the 48hr fermented rice water as your leave in as well? Do you add any essential oils for smell to your rice water?





Muse said:


> Thanks for sharing! I don't want this thread to die out I am loving rice water so much right now. I have some fermenting right now for tomorrow's wash day.
> Are you using the 48hr fermented rice water as your leave in as well? Do you add any essential oils for smell to your rice water?



I use the rice water daily (most time 2x daily) as a moisturizing leave in treatment. I do add oils such as; peppermint, tea tree and rosemary oils. 

I made a mix earlier this week and added a tea spoon of onion juice to my rice water. I also added more water about 1/4 cup as it was too potent after adding the onion juice.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 30, 2019)

Imma be honest...I was doing the rice water thing, but fell off the bandwagon due to scheduling interfernces aka I didn't have time to keep up with it.

I used it for about a month or 2 as a treatment with my deep conditioner and also in my spray bottle mixed with aloe vera juice as a refresher.

I can say that it definitely helps with strengthening my strands and roots and helped BIG TIME to stop my excessive shedding!  However, due to me also taking HSN vitamins faithfully every night, I can't say that rice water was THEE TING that made my hair grow...I attribute my recovery to a mix of things...but I will say it helped in a big way. Thanks to this rice water craze, I have discovered that my hair is actually fine, not coarse like I thought.


----------



## snoop (Mar 31, 2019)

So, I've decided to give this a go.  I've had my rice soaking for about two hours but my water still looks pretty clear.  When I normally wash the rice the water doesn't get cloudy and if I remember correctly it doesn't really get cloudy when cooking.  I'm using brown basmati rice.  It is not par boiled.

Has anyone experienced this?  Should I continue as is or try boiling?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 31, 2019)

snoop said:


> So, I've decided to give this a go.  I've had my rice soaking for about two hours but my water still looks pretty clear.  When I normally wash the rice the water doesn't get cloudy and if I remember correctly it doesn't really get cloudy when cooking.  I'm using brown basmati rice.  It is not par boiled.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?  Should I continue as is or try boiling?



It won't get milky unless you plan on fermenting for 24-48 hours.  If you place it in a cool area, it might not turn milky or smell either.  I placed my first batch using brown rice in the basement and it didn't look like what you see from others.


----------



## Muse (Mar 31, 2019)

snoop said:


> So, I've decided to give this a go.  I've had my rice soaking for about two hours but my water still looks pretty clear.  When I normally wash the rice the water doesn't get cloudy and if I remember correctly it doesn't really get cloudy when cooking.  I'm using brown basmati rice.  It is not par boiled.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?  Should I continue as is or try boiling?



I've never used brown rice for this but I would try what mzteaze suggested.


----------



## snoop (Mar 31, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> It won't get milky unless you plan on fermenting for 24-48 hours.  If you place it in a cool area, it might not turn milky or smell either.  I placed my first batch using brown rice in the basement and it didn't look like what you see from others.



Thank you.  Should I take the rice out first then ferment?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 31, 2019)

snoop said:


> Thank you.  Should I take the rice out first then ferment?



You can. I don't bother though.


----------



## snoop (Mar 31, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> You can. I don't bother though.



Thank you!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 31, 2019)

Muse said:


> @Everything Zen Welp, no luck on my end neither Asian store by me carries the powder. I don't know how popular it is amongst Chinese people. It may be something they don't bother to import due to lack of interest (at least in my area). Hopefully you have better luck.



I'll try to make a run this week. BTW I made a rice water concoction for FH that fermented for 36 hours before I stopped the process by putting it in the fridge. Again little to no smell. I'll keep pushing the envelope. He complained about the cold bc I left it in the fridge but he used it while showering with a conditioning cap for almost 30 minutes before rinsing (ran out of hot water). He noticed his hair felt really smooth afterwards, but he expected "something" else to let him know it was going to work . I was not in the mood (severe menstrual cramps combined with fever from the flu) and called him everything but a child of God.


----------



## Jas123 (Mar 31, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 31, 2019)

So, it seems a majority of people who try rice water use white or brown rice. Has anyone here used black rice?
This vid showed up in my recommended and I thought some of you might find it interesting.
Also, though rice water is often used for hair (and that’s the focus of this thread) I’ve also heard it’s an amazing facial toner. I’m gearing up to try mine on my face next month as part of a 30 Day Challenge.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 31, 2019)

I tried this a while back. I fermented my water for 48 hours and then placed it in the fridge. I liked it, smoother hair and better detangling, but I hated fermenting the rice weekly. Mostly because I’m lazy. I didn’t see great growth but I definitely ain’t have knots  

My mom asked me about it and I told her to try it. It’s defintiely something worth trying, as fermented/acid products can be good for our hair and skin/scalp. It’s also natural and you know what you’re putting in your hair.


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> So, it seems a majority of people who try rice water use white or brown rice. Has anyone here used black rice?
> This vid showed up in my recommended and I thought some of you might find it interesting.
> Also, though rice water is often used for hair (and that’s the focus of this thread) I’ve also heard it’s an amazing facial toner. I’m gearing up to try mine on my face next month as part of a 30 Day Challenge.


Never tried black rice. Are you thinking about trying it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2019)

Bought several Pre-Mix (as well as fermented my own).

I'd make my RW on wash day allow to ferment until the next Wash Day.  (And yassss it stanks)
(as reflected in another RW Thread)

I wonder how long the Pre-Made's are fermenting their RW?

Here are a couple of the Pre-Made's I've purchased:
Curls & Potions Bamboo & RW Rinse
Curls & Potions Chebe & RW L-I
Soultanicals RW Follicle Booster
CeCe Naturals Fermented RW DC'er
Stunnababez Fermented RW *bought but haven't received*

Like doing the Rinses and Deep Conditioners liked the results.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 1, 2019)

I had some leftover fenugreek and aloe vera gel so that got added to my rice water.  I sprayed it on after henna.  My hair felt so nice I didn't follow with a DC.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Apr 1, 2019)

I like rice water rinses. The first time I made it, I let mine ferment for 24 hrs. It didn’t have much of a smell. I applied to clean hair & let it sit for about 20 minutes and rinsed. I let my hair get about 80% dry before I deep conditioned so I could see if I felt a difference to my hair. I didn’t notice anything special. 

So I read some people’s experience on another hair board and decided to let mine ferment until it smelled spoiled. I kept checking on the smell daily and by the 4th day, it smelled like spoiled milk. I put it in the fridge to stop the fermentation process. I applied it to clean hair and let it sit for 20 minutes and then rinsed. I let it dry about 80% before deep conditioning. My hair felt amazing! I probably didn’t even need to use conditioner after. And it’s a different feel. Not the kind of soft I get from using conditioner but more like healthy, nourished hair. 

So for my hair, it needs to ferment longer to get those results. The smell went away after deep conditioning.


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bought several Pre-Mix (as well as fermented my own).
> 
> I'd make my RW on wash day allow to ferment until the next Wash Day.  (And yassss it stanks)
> (as reflected in another RW Thread)
> ...



@IDareT'sHair Are these mixes as potent as rice water that you make yourself? Do you get the exact same results?


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2019)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I like rice water rinses. The first time I made it, I let mine ferment for 24 hrs. It didn’t have much of a smell. I applied to clean hair & let it sit for about 20 minutes and rinsed. I let my hair get about 80% dry before I deep conditioned so I could see if I felt a difference to my hair. I didn’t notice anything special.
> 
> So I read some people’s experience on another hair board and decided to let mine ferment until it smelled spoiled. I kept checking on the smell daily and by the 4th day, it smelled like spoiled milk. I put it in the fridge to stop the fermentation process. I applied it to clean hair and let it sit for 20 minutes and then rinsed. I let it dry about 80% before deep conditioning. My hair felt amazing! I probably didn’t even need to use conditioner after. And it’s a different feel. Not the kind of soft I get from using conditioner but more like healthy, nourished hair.
> 
> So for my hair, it needs to ferment longer to get those results. The smell went away after deep conditioning.



@VinDieselsWifey Hmmm...now you've got me thinking. The day I started using RW as my pre poo rinse is also the day I used 48 hour fermented RW for the first time because I had to wash my hair a day later than planned. I credited my better results to the fact that I was immediately washing the excess starch out but perhaps some of it was because I fermented for 48 hours instead of my usual 24.
What was the other hair board you were looking at?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Apr 1, 2019)

Muse said:


> @VinDieselsWifey Hmmm...now you've got me thinking. The day I started using RW as my pre poo rinse is also the day I used 48 hour fermented RW for the first time because I had to wash my hair a day later than planned. I credited my better results to the fact that I was immediately washing the excess starch out but perhaps some of it was because I fermented for 48 hours instead of my usual 24.
> What was the other hair board you were looking at?



I read a long thread on long hair community.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2019)

@Muse
I really like the Pre-Made(s).  No smell.  Both ST'icals and Curls & Potions have an Herbally smell.

The Fermented RW DC'er has the typical Vanilla DC'er sent.

Since each were used in different ways, it's hard to say if I got the same results as my own DIY RW mix?

But I enjoy the Pre-Mades and wonder how long they are allowing their RW's to ferment?  

And I am sure they are using additives and preservatives to enhance shelf-life.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 1, 2019)

I can say that my scalp is improving. It’s definitely scaling and peeling but not bleeding which causes that perpetual cycle of failure to heal properly that I struggle with when dealing with with seborrheic dermatitis. Granted this could also be due to me not wearing wigs daily due to my new job but I also did a deep conditioner and cleanse without wearing wigs and my scalp still scaled other and bled a week ago so...


----------



## awhyley (Apr 2, 2019)

*subscribed*


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 2, 2019)

I totally am. But black rice is a lil bit pricey for what could be such a long shot. I’ve only seen it mentioned here and there, so not quite enough beta testers for me to throw my head of hair into the experiment. I am dang curious though.


Muse said:


> Never tried black rice. Are you thinking about trying it?


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

I use PJN black rice water scalp detox but this isn’t your regular scalp detox,one must let it sit on your hair for at least 5min/wash out..What I did notice,very strong hair that felt kind of coated,so I followed up with a moisturizing rinse out and my curls were very defined and shiny.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

@Muse @IDareT'sHair on Stunna Etsy page she does have a Rice Water Milk serum that has been fermented for 4months..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> *on Stunna Etsy page she does have a Rice Water Milk serum that has been fermented for 4months..*


@Lita
Interesting?  

Thanks!


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse @IDareT'sHair on Stunna Etsy page she does have a Rice Water Milk serum that has been fermented for _*4months*_..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Interesting?
> 
> Thanks!



@IDareT'sHair I think I will purchase this at a later date to compare..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> View attachment 444985
> View attachment 444985



@cocosweet Thats what I Said...WOOOOO!!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> *I think I will purchase this at a later date to compare..*


@Lita
*cough*
Speaking of Stunna - wonder when my Combo will ship?  Lemme convo them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> *cough*
> Speaking of Stunna - wonder when my Combo will ship?  Lemme convo them.



Waiting on my one thing too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 2, 2019)

My dd cooked rice and decided to save the water for me. How sweet. I took a look at it this morning and it had kind of a film on the surface. I poured it out. 

I’m laughing at myself because I used month old booty water but somehow this was a bridge too far!

Bless her heart though. I forgot I never showed her how I do it. So, I’m starting over today.


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> *cough*
> Speaking of Stunna - wonder when my Combo will ship?  Lemme convo them.



@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes The shipping date should be listed in your purchase section at the very bottom..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> *The shipping date should be listed in your purchase section at the very bottom..*


@Lita
Between March 30 and April 5


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes The shipping date should be listed in your purchase section at the very bottom..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Yeah I saw that but still, a sister wants a tracking number @Lita 

Im trying to get all these inches


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

@Lita @shawnyblazes
Wonder about Curls & Potions fermentation time?  And also ST'icals?

I may ask.  But I guess I should read about the product, it may be listed there.

ETA: Just heard back from Stunna.  3-5 days (on average).  They said they got slammed with orders.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2019)

I want that serum!!! 4 months???

 Its oos right now though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

@shawnyblazes
I just asked C&P about how long their R/W ferments.  Will post back here if/when I get an anser from them.

Will ask Ayo as well.


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> I want that serum!!! 4 months???
> 
> Its oos right now though @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair Yes,me tooo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse @IDareT'sHair on Stunna Etsy page she does have a Rice Water Milk serum that has been fermented for 4months..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



4 months?! Ok now they're putting the Yao women to shame with that one, lol! I was eye balling that deep conditioner but it's hard to fork over that kind of money when I know how dirt cheap it is to ferment my own and get great results. Still I cannot wait to hear your experience with 4 month fermentation. I don't think I could safely ferment it on my own for 4 months though let alone cover that smell. Seems like essential oils wouldn't be enough but the reviews for all of the rice water products look great.


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> View attachment 444985
> View attachment 444985



As a former WWF/WWE fan I can appreciate this.


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> My dd cooked rice and decided to save the water for me. How sweet. I took a look at it this morning and it had kind of a film on the surface. I poured it out.
> 
> *I’m laughing at myself because I used month old booty water but somehow this was a bridge too far!*
> 
> Bless her heart though. I forgot I never showed her how I do it. So, I’m starting over today.



Ok this one really had me


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

Muse said:


> 4 months?! Ok now they're putting the Yao women to shame with that one, lol! I was eye balling that deep conditioner but it's hard to fork over that kind of money when I know how dirt cheap it is to ferment my own and get great results. Still I cannot wait to hear your experience with 4 month fermentation. I don't think I could safely ferment it on my own for 4 months though let alone cover that smell. Seems like essential oils wouldn't be enough but the reviews for all of the rice water products look great.



@Muse When I get that one,I will keep you posted...

•For the regular rice water that they carry,I have been experiencing really good results,my hair is receiving other products very well & major reduced shedding/my edges lay down better too..I just make sure to keep my moisture levels up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse When I get that one,I will keep you posted...
> 
> •For the regular rice water that they carry,I have been experiencing really good results,my hair is receiving other products very well & major reduced shedding/my edges lay down better too..I just make sure to keep my moisture levels up..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Ohhh wait you are already using their leave in spray? I just assumed you were making your own when you shared how you used it. Is the rice water in the spray fermented for 4 months too?


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 2, 2019)

I just made a batch that had fermented a good 48 hours- alright there’s a smell... 
Y’all are some punks 

I would say 36 hours is the sweet spot for no smell.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 2, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> View attachment 444985
> View attachment 444985



See?! This is why I left the hair side. I’m trying not to fall of into becoming a PJ again. I wanna try this so bad! I’m looking for a daily spray and if this gets my hair together before graduation so be it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> *See?! This is why I left the hair side. I’m trying not to fall of into becoming a PJ again.* I wanna try this so bad! I’m looking for a daily spray and if this gets my hair together before graduation so be it!


@Everything Zen 
Gurl...This is the place to be!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

Muse said:


> Ohhh wait you are already using their leave in spray? I just assumed you were making your own when you shared how you used it. Is the rice water in the spray fermented for 4 months too?



@Muse I use my own DIY as well and I just let mine sit short amount of time....I don’t think the rice water leave in Hair milk is 4 months,just the serum..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse I use my own DIY as well and I just let mine sit short amount of time....I don’t think the rice water leave in Hair milk is 4 months,just the serum..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Ok, I see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Stunna sent my tracking.   I’m interested to see how this goes for the next three weeks I’m in kinky twists.


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2019)

Quick question:  I've had my RW fermenting since Sunday morning in a cupboard.  I just took a peek for the first time and there is some sediment in there.  Is this to be expected?

I'm trying to figure out if I should just leave it in there until wash day on the weekend or if I should put it in the fridge until then...or if I should trash it because there shouldn't be any floating bits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

@snoop
What type of "sediment"?  I usually rinse mine in Hot Water, pour out and then refill with Hot Water and allow to ferment.

When I remove the funky top on wash day, there is usually a foamy, cloudy/watery looking mixture which I pour.

I don't know what type of "sediment" - there could be?  But I do rinse it first.


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2019)

I rinsed my water twice with luke warm tap water, then filled with the same kind of water and let it soak for about 3 hours.  Then strained out the rice and put the water in the jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

@snoop 
I've probably had 'similar' but didn't pay too much attention to that.  You could always strain it.


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> I've probably had 'similar' but didn't pay too much attention to that.  You could always strain it.



Sounds like a plan!  Thanks!


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2019)

I’m looking forward to seeing everyone results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> I've probably had 'similar' but didn't pay too much attention to that.  You could always strain it.



@IDareT'sHair Do you let yours ferment with the rice still in it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 3, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Oh heyyy I'm all late.But I did a 2 month rice water challenge on my blog. I only used rice water once a week and received a about 2 inches of growth.I did trim so this picture is not representative of my full length. View attachment 444311 I'm also curious to try rice water every day for a week so see if I can get the same benefits. I'm attaching the challenge down below if you want to see how I used the treatment.
> https://www.nowiamnappy.com/challenges/2018/11/26/rice-water-challenge


Your hair is gorgeous! Your texture is everything!


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2019)

I went to the big Chinese grocery store in my area, but had no luck finding the tea seed powder.  The customer service lady had never heard of it before.  I did see that they had dried flowers in their tea section, like rose buds, chrysanthemum, etc.  It got me thinking about possibly boiling rose buds in the water after fermenting it...next time.

@NowIAmNappy I'm trying to find your video where you use the soap nuts and the rice water, but no luck.  Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 3, 2019)

snoop said:


> I went to the big Chinese grocery store in my area, but had no luck finding the tea seed powder.  The customer service lady had never heard of it before.  I did see that they had dried flowers in their tea section, like rose buds, chrysanthemum, etc.  It got me thinking about possibly boiling rose buds in the water after fermenting it...next time.
> 
> @NowIAmNappy I'm trying to find your video where you use the soap nuts and the rice water, but no luck.  Please point me in the right direction.



Here's the video below, it was clay, soap nuts and rice water ha! I had to double check as well.



I Am So Blessed said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Your texture is everything!



Thank you hun


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Here's the video below, it was clay, soap nuts and rice water ha! I had to double check as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun



Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2019)

snoop said:


> I went to the big Chinese grocery store in my area, but had no luck finding the tea seed powder.  The customer service lady had never heard of it before.  I did see that they had dried flowers in their tea section, like rose buds, chrysanthemum, etc.  It got me thinking about possibly boiling rose buds in the water after fermenting it...next time.
> 
> @NowIAmNappy I'm trying to find your video where you use the soap nuts and the rice water, but no luck.  Please point me in the right direction.



Yeah that was the same thing that happened to me at the Asian market. The lady didn't know what it was and sent me down the aisle with all of the other teas. Of course it wasn't there.

Since you suggested soap nuts as a substitute I started looking into the ayurvedic cleansers. I ordered shikakai first since it's milder and if I need more I'll get some soap nuts (aritha). I have to play around with the amounts and make sure I can get my hair clean without stripping the life out of it. Once I get it down I plan on mixing it with the rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

Muse said:


> * Do you let yours ferment with the rice still in it?*


@Muse 
Yes, rice still in.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 3, 2019)

Okay... now y’all are mixing cleansers with the rice water??







Let me go back and read. Lol I’m going to try to rice water rinse again this weekend. Let me find out if I need to pull my Ayurveda tub out the closet. Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

My stunnababez rice leave in should be here Friday.  Down to my last bottle of Curls and Potions Chebe Rice water.


----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Muse
> Yes, rice still in.



I do the same. Actually I've never fermented it without the rice still in. No reason, just being lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

Muse said:


> I do the same. Actually I've never fermented it without the rice still in. *No reason, just being lazy*.


@Muse 


This


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Okay... now y’all are mixing cleansers with the rice water??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah girl we found some stuff out! Snoop posted a lot of good info. Apparently the tea seed the Yao women add is the cleanser. That's how they can use rice water to actually cleanse the hair. We're having a hard time finding tea seed powder for a reasonable price so Snoop suggested using soap nuts instead. That's where the ayurvedic stuff came up.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 3, 2019)

I received my Sirod Naturals Fermented rice leave-in conditioner on Monday. The smell is definitely herbal  
I will report how I feel about it at the end of the month. 
I jumped on the bandwagon in the hopes of stopping my excessive shedding.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 3, 2019)

Muse said:


> Yeah girl we found some stuff out! Snoop posted a lot of good info. Apparently the tea seed the Yao women add is the cleanser. That's how they can use rice water to actually cleanse the hair. We're having a hard time finding tea seed powder for a reasonable price so Snoop suggested using soap nuts instead. That's where the ayurvedic stuff came up.



Interesting... I find Aritha to be a bit drying for my hair. I’m after the conditioning and detangling benefits others have reported getting from the RW rinse. I don’t think adding Aritha is going help facilitate that. But y’all let me know how it goes.


----------



## Muse (Apr 4, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Interesting... I find Aritha to be a bit drying for my hair. I’m after the conditioning and detangling benefits others have reported getting from the RW rinse. I don’t think adding Aritha is going help facilitate that. But y’all let me know how it goes.



Yeah probably not which is why I'm starting with shikakai. I've never used aritha before, just read a ton about it through the years. I'm looking to ditch my shampoo though (have been for a while) which is why I'm looking to mix a cleanser with it but yes certainly skip that part if it's just the conditioning you're after.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 4, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I received my Sirod Naturals Fermented rice leave-in conditioner on Monday. The smell is definitely herbal
> I will report how I feel about it at the end of the month.
> I jumped on the bandwagon in the hopes of stopping my excessive shedding.



I found out I’m extremely deficient in Vitamin D and was prescribed 50,000IU capsules that are taken weekly. I wonder how long it will take to see a curb in my shedding...hmmmmm.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 5, 2019)

Muse said:


> I do the same. Actually I've never fermented it without the rice still in. *No reason, just being lazy.*



Girl, same.



Muse said:


> Yeah girl we found some stuff out! Snoop posted a lot of good info. Apparently the tea seed the Yao women add is the cleanser. That's how they can use rice water to actually cleanse the hair. We're having a hard time finding tea seed powder for a reasonable price so Snoop suggested using soap nuts instead. That's where the ayurvedic stuff came up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 5, 2019)

My stunnababez rice leave in here.   Big ole bottle.  Consistency is nice.  Smells of lavender.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 5, 2019)

Will begin using Soultanicals Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic and Perfect Blends Rice Water Spray today and on wash days. Will use Curls and Potions Chebe Growth Rice Water throughout the week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 5, 2019)

Applied the leave in to the little one and sealed it in with Afro Whisperer sugah foot shortening.  It detangled slightly and sunk in. 

Used the leave in on my scalp and it’s tingling nicely. This is my twists after being in 3 weeks. Headed to 4 this Sunday.


----------



## Muse (Apr 5, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Applied the leave in to the little one and sealed it in with *Afro Whisperer sugah foot shortening*.  It detangled slightly and sunk in.
> 
> Used the leave in on my scalp and it’s tingling nicely. This is my twists after being in 3 weeks. Headed to 4 this Sunday.



Wait, is that the actual name of a product?


Nice twists, btw.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 5, 2019)

I just put mine in the fridge. The rice is still in it. I’m trying to figure out how to make this into a leave in.


----------



## snoop (Apr 6, 2019)

Mine has been in my cupboard since Sunday.  I'm planning on using it today.  I've never used this stuff before but based on the description of the smell, DH says I need to open it outside. 

My math skills are lacking, but I started off with 2 cups of water.  I was thinking of diluting it 3:1 (plain water: rice water) based on other people's recommendations from online, which means that by the time I finish the jar it will have been fermenting for quite some time (I wash once per week).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Muse said:


> Wait, is that the actual name of a product?
> 
> 
> Nice twists, btw.




Yup, lol

http://www.theafrowhisperer.com/afro-whisperer-1


----------



## imaginary (Apr 6, 2019)

I also just realized the random Face Shop face toner I bought on a whim last year has rice water in it. So I'm more open to the idea of trying it on my skin now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

My Stunnababez R/W Trial Combo came yesterday!

Today I will use my DIY R/W under my ST'icals Sprout Follicle Booster R/W for 20 minutes


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Stunnababez R/W Trial Combo came yesterday!
> 
> Today I will use my DIY R/W under my ST'icals Sprout Follicle Booster R/W for 20 minutes



@IDareT'sHair Thats terrific keep us posted with Stunna results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

@Lita
I will, when I get around to using it.

Right now I have: Curls & Potions open and KBN's Growth Rinse.  

You know I hate having too many things open.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 7, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I was going to add some commentary about those screenshots, but I got sleepy. lol
> 
> I've watched that video a couple times before as well, a few years back. I must not have been paying attention or have a bad memory, because I swear this is the first I recall hearing about them adding tea oil to the wash. An important ingredient as the video says.
> 
> I watched video to see if it says how exactly they prepared the water and how long they let it ferment. They state that they let it ferment for 7 days (  ), but the preparation is still unclear to me. It says they take the water left over from washing their rice and then "after being baked and fermented by the fire, the water is ready to be used". So... Does that mean they boil the rice and then ferment it next to a heat source for 7 days? How is the fire incorporated into the fermenting? Maybe its just a bad sentence, and it just means its baked (boiled) by the fire and then fermented... After that they add the pomelo peels and boil it together. And then before using it to wash, they add tea seed oil, which I think is Camellia oil.



I took a long hideous and have some catching up to do in this video. I’ve watched translation videos to the Yao women, reading comments, etc

To my best understanding:

1) The pick the rice from their rice fields and hand remove all the impurities. 

2) Fill the rice w/ water and let it sit and ferment for 7 days. 

3) After the fermentation for 7 days, bake (the video doesn’t show the water boiling) the rice water with orange peel, tea biscuits, and a Yao secret. 

4) Pour it into the hair. Let it sit for 10-15 mins and rinse ALL of the rice water. 

That’s all I gathered. I used about 2 tbsp of rice* to 6 oz of water. I can ferment for a minimum of 48 hrs with little smell. At 3 wks, I didn’t notice a terrible smell either. 

*premade rice


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 7, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> So, it seems a majority of people who try rice water use white or brown rice. Has anyone here used black rice?
> This vid showed up in my recommended and I thought some of you might find it interesting.
> Also, though rice water is often used for hair (and that’s the focus of this thread) I’ve also heard it’s an amazing facial toner. I’m gearing up to try mine on my face next month as part of a 30 Day Challenge.



I’ve used 3 week old rice water on my face. I just knew my pores would disappear. They didn’t though. Most high end beauty products add fermented ingredients to aid in cell turnover.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 7, 2019)

I mixed the rice water with glycerin and less than 2 ounces of oil and used it as a leave in and sprayed some on my scalp. It’s about 8oz of glycerin and 6 ounces of rice water. It smelled like vomit but I’m sure that’s the neem oil  my scalp feels calm and I’m going to wait to see how the leave in works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2019)

Saludable84 said:


> I mixed the rice water with glycerin and less than 2 ounces of oil and used it as a leave in and sprayed some on my scalp. It’s about 8oz of glycerin and 6 ounces of rice water. *It smelled like vomit but I’m sure that’s the neem oil * my scalp feels calm and I’m going to wait to see how the leave in works.


@Saludable84 
Not sure how long your RW has been fermenting, but that's exactly how it smells. 

Moreso, like Baby Vomit.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Not sure how long your RW has been fermenting, but that's exactly how it smells.
> 
> Moreso, like Baby Vomit.


No one has commented about any fouls smells  so I guess im ok. My scalp was in flames from the press, but now it feels really calm after the rice water. 

My hair is also really soft. It is glycerin season for me, so I need to make this work with the rice water. I am going to try for fermenting for 5 days this time and use it as a rinse this weekend. Im going to be honest, leaving the rice in the water to ferment works with my laziness setup and now Ill do this more often. Ill have to get a cheap bag tonight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Received Stunnababez serum today. Smells like the leave in conditioner.


----------



## Muse (Apr 8, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Received Stunnababez serum today. Smells like the leave in conditioner.



Wow isn't that the one @Lita said they ferment for 30 days or something? And it smells good? They must have some very potent fragrances to mask that smell.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Muse said:


> Wow isn't that the one @Lita said they ferment for 30 days or something? And it smells good? They must have some very potent fragrances to mask that smell.


The serum ferments for 4 months.  @Muse


----------



## Lita (Apr 8, 2019)

Stunna Rice Milk on my scalp & fenugreek oil on the length..Silk cap on”Ready for Bed”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL (Apr 9, 2019)

Don’t have time to read the whole thread and I’ve only just begun about 2 weeks ago but for anyone concerned with the smell, add a few drops of essential oils. I add 5-10 drops of peppermint and it masked the smell of even 7 day fermented rice water.  I add mine right up front when I’m starting the fermenting process, leave out for 48-72 hours then refrigerate the rest which I heat up (in tap water) before use.

 I typically don’t keep beyond 7 days even if I have leftover because I’m paranoid that I’m still putting something that’s actually stinky (and I guess rotten?) on my scalp even if I’m masking the smell.  Also it’s so cheap and easy to make I just start with a new batch at the 5 -7 day mark.

I’ve been using it mixed in with my deep conditioner under my heat cap and also as a final rinse.  Too chicken to leave in because even though my concoction doesn’t smell like feet, it does smell like rice, water and peppermint and I don’t want to smell like that when I’m out and about. Again, I can’t attest for results but wanted to share how to hide the smell.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 10, 2019)

I put a little rice water serum  on my face the other day.... and whatever dirt was on there rolled up and beaded off as I was massaging the rice water in.....


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2019)

To all rice water fans-
Natures Ego has 2 new products
1st-Black Rice Water Spray
2nd-Black Rice Oil/liquid moisturizer

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2019)

My greys are out of control.

Picture on left is today, picture on right is last Friday.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2019)

New product ALERT-

Nur Creations”Fermented Black Rice Water”spray..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> My greys are out of control.
> 
> Picture on left is today, picture on right is last Friday.



@shawnyblazes Your hair is really thriving..Those grey hairs are pushing right through..

•Thank you sooooo much for giving us an update.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2019)

@shawnyblazes 
Did I notice "Growth"?...

Good Job Sis!


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2019)

My rice water for tomorrow wash/dc day..

Letting it sit overnight it contains-Moringa,Onion juice,fo ti,matcha green tea,cinnamon eo & peppermint..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 12, 2019)

I am coming in here to report on women who get that typical/average .5”/month— and how rice water can probably improve either or BOTH the quality and rate of growth of your new hair.
A RW experiment/challenge would be really good if only for a week or a month in a protective style so you can really SEE your growth— for those that color their roots regularly, it would be really great for them as well.
@shawnyblazes has made me want to put my hair in some cornrows for a week just to photograph for LHCF. (And I guess some proof for myself too.) I am certain my hair is growing noticeably faster and better than normal with rice water.
Previously, I have gotten from APL to WL in under 1.5 years with protective styling and regular great treatment of my hair and minimal trims/cuts.
I really, *really *miss my length and had no idea how much I would miss that 6”— I want it all back right now lol
So this post is as much for others as it is for myself.
Hope it helps someone!
 (FF to 1:10 for ideas on using your coloring schedule to keep track of your growth)
Also worth mentioning that both women are Type 4 and credit low manipulation to their density, condition, and length of hair. Cause breakage is very predominant in Type 4 hair.
I myself have seen a dramatic result in how I manipulate daily v. weekly v. monthly. The less I do to my hair, the better, but honestly, I do like to play in and style my hair so after I hit my goal length, I don’t mind having to trim more to maintain the density and quality— to stave off breakage, SSKs, and straggly ends.
Some of you may not have made the connection for your hair type— but more manipulation is gonna impact your end result one way or another. 
RW has really improved my hair’s resilience and elasticity. The actual condition of my hair has improved, so I am extremely excited about what this means for the rest of my hair journey.
Sorry for the super long post.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 12, 2019)

I also want to post that my black rice is on its way via Amazon. I have seen enough beta testers to try it out. I mean, it’s just rice and $14 right? I’ll update on my use once I’ve tried it a little while.
Also wanted to post some black rice videos that haven’t been posted in here yet:
 (Kinda long, but I feel like you can see her density is improving— and the length improvement seems more pronounced since she trims her ends and the visual aesthetic of her hair is better)
 (I think if anything made my hair have an adverse reaction, I would be hard pressed to try it’s counterpart— but for some skeptics I thought this was interesting)
 (probably the most convincing video for me lol)


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 12, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> I also want to post that my black rice is on its way via Amazon. I have seen enough beta testers to try it out. I mean, it’s just rice and $14 right? I’ll update on my use once I’ve tried it a little while.
> Also wanted to post some black rice videos that haven’t been posted in here yet:
> (Kinda long, but I feel like you can see her density is improving— and the length improvement seems more pronounced since she trims her ends and the visual aesthetic of her hair is better)
> (I think if anything made my hair have an adverse reaction, I would be hard pressed to try it’s counterpart— but for some skeptics I thought this was interesting)
> (probably the most convincing video for me lol)



Hope you like the black rice.  If you have a local WF, check their bulk section.  My store has black rice for $4.49 a pound.


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> New product ALERT-
> 
> Nur Creations”Fermented Black Rice Water”spray..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita you got me cracking up with these product alerts. ALMOST getting my PJism stirred back up.Keep em coming it doesn't hurt to have options, hehe.


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2019)

I got majorly side tracked from my treatments trying to test out combinations of ayurvedic cleansing powders to use with my rice water rinse. I put the RW rinses on hold because I don't like doing too many new things at once. 
Anyway, while I was looking at a bunch of shikakai/aritha videos on YouTube some commenters were complaining of the pastes being drying or hard to rinse out. On two separate videos two different Indian people commented and said a remedy for both of those problems was to add rice water to the paste. I really can't wait to combine the two.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> Lita you got me cracking up with these product alerts. ALMOST getting my PJism stirred back up.Keep em coming it doesn't hurt to have options, hehe.



@Muse You know how I am  Trust me,I will keep em coming..

•I placed an order today for-
*Nur Creations”Black Rice Water Rinse”
*Stunna”Rice Milk Leave In”


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> I got majorly side tracked from my treatments trying to test out combinations of ayurvedic cleansing powders to use with my rice water rinse. I put the RW rinses on hold because I don't like doing too many new things at once.
> Anyway, while I was looking at a bunch of shikakai/aritha videos on YouTube some commenters were complaining of the pastes being drying or hard to rinse out. On two separate videos two different Indian people commented and said a remedy for both of those problems was to add rice water to the paste. I really can't wait to combine the two.



@Muse Its funny that you mentioned this^^
I have mixed my henna with rice water and the rinsing out process was very easy and my hair was soft,detangle and moisturized..It really works using it that way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse Its funny that you mentioned this^^
> I have mixed my henna with rice water and the rinsing out process was very easy and my hair was soft,detangle and moisturized..It really works using it that way.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Great idea!


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse Its funny that you mentioned this^^
> I have mixed my henna with rice water and the rinsing out process was very easy and my hair was soft,detangle and moisturized..It really works using it that way.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita That's just what I needed to hear, more confirmation! It's on as soon as I get my cleansing mix down. When you mixed RW with henna was it the only liquid you used?


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> @Lita That's just what I needed to hear, more confirmation! It's on as soon as I get my cleansing mix down. When you mixed RW with henna was it the only liquid you used?



@Muse Yes,I add fresh Aloe Vera juice to it..I get a small Aloe leaf & slice it in 4’s/peel/rinse off with warm water/place in blender until it’s slimy/take 2 tablespoons pour into strainer over a glass/add it to my henna/rice water...But the majority of the liquid is rice water.

•The remainder of the Aloe juice I add to my conditioner.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Muse Yes,I add fresh Aloe Vera juice to it..I get a small Aloe leaf & slice it in 4’s/peel/rinse off with warm water/place in blender until it’s slimy/take 2 tablespoons pour into strainer over a glass/add it to my henna/rice water...But the majority of the liquid is rice water.
> 
> •The remainder of the Aloe juice I add to my conditioner.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Oh that sounds good. Thanks Lita!


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2019)

Muse said:


> Oh that sounds good. Thanks Lita!



@Muse Your Welcome! Keep us posted 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## abioni (Apr 12, 2019)

I sprayed four-day old rice water in my hair and immediately added my deep conditioner on top. I sat under the dryer for 20 mins. I combined it with my deep conditioner to save time. Is this a good method? Should I have waited for some time before adding the deep conditioner to my hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2019)

abioni said:


> *I sprayed four-day old rice water in my hair and immediately added my deep conditioner on top. I sat under the dryer for 20 mins. I combined it with my deep conditioner to save time. Is this a good method? Should I have waited for some time before adding the deep conditioner to my hair?*


@abioni 
This is exactly how I do mine!... (I use Steam - most of the time tho')


----------



## snoop (Apr 14, 2019)

So last Saturday I tried the 6 day old rice water diluted (1 RW: 3 water).  I really liked the results.  My hair was soft.  Since it was my first time, I decided not to add any moisturizer to my hair and see how long the soft feeling would last.  After my hair finished air drying, it felt soft and a bit oily.  I'd never experienced that before and I really liked it.  I'd used it on my face as well and my face felt like it was producing excess oil, but when I touched both my hair and face nothing was left on my hand.  The next day my hair was dry, but not crispy so I moisturized as per usual.

On Monday, I wanted to go to mini twists, but knew that if I did I wouldn't wash it this weekend.  This time I did an undiluted RW rinse, but I immediately put my hair into plaits in order to stretch it for twisting.  My roots felt smooth all week and the length was smoother and shiner, but that could have been the shea butter.  When I took down my plaits my hair was smooth and soft.  I moisturized throughout the week, as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Currently Using:
Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

@snoop
...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2019)

Still using stunnababez twice a day.  

I have noticed with the warmer weather we have had in the last 2 days my roots feel super soft. Like using curl activator gel soft.  That silky soft feeling when using humectants.  

Every now and again I use a little oil but I won’t use anything else until May 5th.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

Gorgeous results, @snoop! Those braids look thick, ropes. You could anchor a ship to a moor with them. So happy to see your hair thriving. You've worked so hard. 





snoop said:


> So last Saturday twist... [...]  *My roots felt smooth all week and the length was smoother and shiner, but that could have been the shea butter.*  When I took down my plaits my hair was smooth and soft.  I moisturized throughout the week, as well.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 18, 2019)

I started using rice water April 7th, when i sprayed it in my hair as a leave in.

On April 12th, I mixed rice water and bentonite clay and left it in my hair overnight.

(It gave me mild protein overload)

April 17th (yesterday), I pulled down my curly bangs and it went much lower than it was supposed to.

I went and investigated today...measured, remeasured, checked my pic from april 7th...

And it seems that I've gained .75 inches in growth in 10 days!!!

(I normally grow .4 to .5 inches a MONTH)

I'm amazed, and will take some update pictures in the next 10 days to see if this was a fluke.

(Don't watch my wash n go in the before pic...it was dry and shrunken from having been in a puff for a few days...
It makes the before after look more dramatic than it should be, lol)


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I started using rice water April 7th, when i sprayed it in my hair as a leave in.
> 
> On April 12th, I mixed rice water and bentonite clay and left it in my hair overnight.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Your curls are very pretty. I wish I had curl definition like that.
Also, you are brave to leave clay AND rice water in your hair overnight. My hair would've been like.


----------



## Nova (Apr 19, 2019)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I must know because I am bombarded with rice water videos claiming that "IT GROWS HAIR FAST." So please!...tell me the truth! lol
> 
> Do YOU KNOW for YOURSELF that it WORKS?! *cuz I gotta 5lb bag of rice in the cabinet*
> 
> Thank you so very kindly.



Had to re-subscribe to respond to your question to let you know what rice water did for my hair.   

Been on the fence about trying rice water treatment for several months.  In the meantime, my hair was shedding big time.  Tea rinses, coffee rinses, ACV rinses didn't help!  Whenever I combed my hair, I'd get a comb full of hair!  Even running my hands through my hair, I would get a handful of hair.  Why I have "any hair" on my head today is a mystery given as much as I lost.  It shedded so badly, I had a bald spot where my widow's peak "_used to be_!"  Plus, my edges have all but disappeared.   

Two weeks ago, I finally took the plunge and tried rice water.  I washed my hair, moisturized/deep-condished with oil and honey added to the mixture.  I rinsed, then...applied the rice water treatment.   I didn't rinse it out.  
*Results:   NO SHEDDING!!!*  Only a "few strands" in my comb.  I couldn't believe the results!  I thought improvement, if any, would result over time if I was consistent and lucky.   2nd treatment was last week.  Again, I only lost a few strands!  I don't think I received any growth in these two weeks.  I'm aiming for retention, strength and minimal-to-no-shedding.   Rice water treatment has addressed these issues.  I let my rice water ferment for over a week.  I added peppermint e.o., lavender e.o. and grapefruit extract to minimize the smell.  Didn't work in my case.  The smell was enough to kill the dead!!!  But  I was desperate.  I was tired of losing my hair.  The smell dissipated once my hair dried.  However, when my hair dried, it was hard.  I had to lightly dampen it with liquid leave-in spray and applied avocado oil and re-braid.  When my hair dried this time, it was so soft and somewhat straighter (I have natural 4b hair).  I'm sorry this so long.  Just wanted to share my experience with rice water.  It's a keeper for me.  

All the money I spent on expensive hair products to stop this massive shedding when the answer was in my kitchen all along for just a few cents on the $$$.  Good luck if you decide to try it.


----------



## snoop (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm currently sitting with my third rinse in my hair.  I'm just waiting to rinse it out. 

Has anyone experienced softness at first then the hair becoming brittle over time? Like months later?


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 19, 2019)

Muse said:


> Awesome! Your curls are very pretty. I wish I had curl definition like that.
> Also, you are brave to leave clay AND rice water in your hair overnight. My hair would've been like.


It was some straight bravery! I was nervous, but it turned out well...my curls really like it.

About my curl definition, thanks! I'm always experimenting! I didn't have curl definition until this year either, lots of product testing.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 19, 2019)

Are you guys placing your water in the fridge or in a cabinet to ferment?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2019)

TopShelf said:


> Are you guys placing your water in the fridge or in a cabinet to ferment?



First I leave mine on the counter top or put mine in a cupboard to begin fermenting (very easy to forget about in the cupboard lol), then I put it in the fridge.


----------



## snoop (Apr 20, 2019)

TopShelf said:


> Are you guys placing your water in the fridge or in a cabinet to ferment?



I put mine in the cupboard, then stret the first use into the fridge.


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2019)

TopShelf said:


> Are you guys placing your water in the fridge or in a cabinet to ferment?



@TopShelf When I make my own,I store it in the cabinet..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Muse (Apr 20, 2019)

TopShelf said:


> Are you guys placing your water in the fridge or in a cabinet to ferment?



Cabinet. I only ferment for 48 hours now. So when that time is up I use it. I only make enough for one use.


----------



## Muse (Apr 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm currently sitting with my third rinse in my hair.  I'm just waiting to rinse it out.
> 
> Has anyone experienced softness at first then the hair becoming brittle over time? Like months later?



My hair started to feel soft but dry and coated after using it weekly as a final rinse for 3 weeks in a row. I moved to monthly use but wanted to use it more often to keep up on the anti shedding properties. Using it as a prepoo got rid of that dry coated feeling. I didn't experience brittleness but may have if I continued to use it that way, as a final rinse.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm currently sitting with my third rinse in my hair.  I'm just waiting to rinse it out.
> 
> Has anyone experienced softness at first then the hair becoming brittle over time? Like months later?


Over time, yes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2019)

I put some rice water on my scalp Thursday night. I woke up at 5 this morning like nope... washed it super quick. Them itchies were real. Not sure if I would do that again, but when I sprayed my scalp with my rice water leave in mix, nothing. I think the rice water needs a buffer. Today, I just did a rinse and I think I can be ok with that.


----------



## snoop (Apr 20, 2019)

Saludable84 said:


> Over time, yes.



How did you counteract this? I'm trying to develop my strategy to avoid this.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> How did you counteract this? I'm trying to develop my strategy to avoid this.


After 3 or 4 uses directly on my hair, I just stop using it. That could be different for you. It’s just about using it and not using it.


----------



## fluffyforever (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok real talk... how can I know the difference between fermented rice water and moldy rice water? When I checked on my water this evening it was sizzling and popping and warm. I’m assuming it’s fermenting. But is there something else growing in that bowl?  The smell wasn’t horrible, just smells like bread yeast mixed with water. 

I poured in a mason jar and put it in the fridge to stop the process. I wanted to ask the experts before I use it whether or not it’s safe.


----------



## snoop (Apr 23, 2019)

@fluffyforever You're not the only person that I've heard mention the fizzing and popping.  I had mine fermenting in a closed jar.  I didn't get that reaction when I opened it.  Was I supposed to ferment it uncovered?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

@fluffyforever 
When I remove my lid(s) it is kinda' foamy/cloudy.  But I wouldn't say it was 'moldy' though.

I also put mine in the fridge to stop the fermentation.

I haven't heard sizzling but I haven't been close to it (kitchen counter).  But since there is/was "foam" I guess it had been sitting there fizzing.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 23, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @frizzy
> When I remove my lid(s) it is kinda' foamy/cloudy.  But I wouldn't say it was 'moldy' though.
> 
> I also put mine in the fridge to stop the fermentation.
> ...



@fluffyforever


----------



## frizzy (Apr 23, 2019)

Memories of one of the funkiest concoctions I ever made, month old fermented rice water.  Threw it out container and all.  Neem oil is it's competition for first place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

@frizzy

Fixed It!


----------



## fluffyforever (Apr 23, 2019)

snoop said:


> @fluffyforever You're not the only person that I've heard mention the fizzing and popping.  I had mine fermenting in a closed jar.  I didn't get that reaction when I opened it.  Was I supposed to ferment it uncovered?



I didn’t cover mine. I left it in a glass bowl without the lid. Then I moved it into a mason jar with lid. I  didn’t know if I was supposed to cover or not.


----------



## fluffyforever (Apr 23, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fluffyforever
> When I remove my lid(s) it is kinda' foamy/cloudy.  But I wouldn't say it was 'moldy' though.
> 
> I also put mine in the fridge to stop the fermentation.
> ...


So do you remove the foam before use? Mine has foam, and it looks scummy like the foam left in the bottom of a cup after all root beer float has been consumed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> *So do you remove the foam before use? Mine has foam, and it looks scummy like the foam left in the bottom of a cup after all root beer float has been consumed.*


 @fluffyforever 
Yeah, my Foam is usually on the top of the lid once I remove it.

Nope.  I just use it. I remove the top and pour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

frizzy said:


> *Memories of one of the funkiest concoctions I ever made, month old fermented rice water.  Threw it out container and all.*


@frizzy
The same exact thing happened to me as well when I forgot to use it one wash day.

Agreed.  It's funkier than Neem.  And who thought that was even remotely possible.


----------



## snoop (Apr 26, 2019)

I washed again with diluted rice water, but I'd missed doing my regular protein treatment last week so I coupled them.  The protein that I use is the one by Komaza Hair Care. 

I shampooed, rice rinsed (30 min with heat), protein treatment, conditioned.  Oddly enough, my hair didn't feel as strong as it usually does after a protein treatment.  My hair just felt... like hair. Not overly soft but not hard.  I don't think I'll try it again just in case.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 27, 2019)

Muse said:


> That would be so awesome of you to do that! I hate going into the Asian markets near me because they barely speak English and look at me like I'm crazy when I come in asking for stuff. I'll go check them out tomorrow though and will do the same as you and make it available to everyone.
> I was surprised to see it wasn't available in small quantities on Amazon. The only thing on there is a kilo for $95.



I haven’t forgotten about doing this. My plans to go got altered due to work but hopefully in the next few weeks.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 27, 2019)

Muse said:


> @IDareT'sHair Do you let yours ferment with the rice still in it?



Debbie Williams specifically says in her video that she let’s the rice sit in the water. How else are the nutrients going to leach into the water? They can do that and ferment at the same time. That’s just my thought process.


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Debbie Williams specifically says in her video that she let’s the rice sit in the water. How else are the nutrients going to leach into the water? They can do that and ferment at the same time. That’s just my thought process.



I feel like I watched that video a hundred times and I still missed that part. Guess my laziness worked out this time, lol.


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I haven’t forgotten about doing this. My plans to go got altered due to work but hopefully in the next few weeks.



Great! Fingers crossed they have it. Thanks again!


----------



## Artemis24 (Apr 28, 2019)

I just found out the hard way that using herbs does not kill the smell if you ferment for longer. I have 5 jars with different combinations going since 4/24. The one with fenugreek smells the least offensive but they all smell like some variation of stinky cheese. They were all very active in the jars, I think it's because the herbs feed the bacteria. I only did my original batch for 48hrs.

I have a jar of black rice I started yesterday and I had to switch it to a bigger jar this morning because it expanded to the top and absorbed most of the water. I'm keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## snoop (Apr 28, 2019)

@Artemis24 I had mine fermenting for a week and I think 6 drops of EO in 8oz of FRW masked the smell pretty well.  The plastic bottle absorbed the EOs pretty well, so I didn't even have to use any on this last wash of diluted RW (using the original batch from two weeks ago).

Edited:  I have tried the EOs with a diluted and undiluted mixture.  Six drops may still be too much.


----------



## Artemis24 (Apr 28, 2019)

snoop said:


> @Artemis24 I had mine fermenting for a week and I think 6 drops of EO in 8oz of FRW masked the smell pretty well.  The plastic bottle absorbed the EOs pretty well, so I didn't even have to use any on this last wash of diluted RW (using the original batch from two weeks ago).
> 
> Edited:  I have tried the EOs with a diluted and undiluted mixture.  Six drops may still be too much.



I added 20 drops of peppermint EO to 2 cups of FRW. It was supposed to be one cup (with coltsfoot and catnip) but I overdid it with the EO so I added another jar (with fenugreek and catnip) to dilute the EO, It's currently in ice trays freezing. I haven't decided when or how I'm going to use any of these blends so I'm freezing them for now.


----------



## Artemis24 (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone use FRW and the xcel 21 spray as a leave-in at the same time? I still have 5 bottles I need to use up.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 28, 2019)

Forgot to ferment this week, so probably this week. Luckily I still have my leave in hanging until the fridge. I used some as a refresher while twisting my hair. Hair shed is less too after my rinse last week. I’ll see how it looks next week. 

@Artemis24  I try not to use two growth aides at the same time. It might overwhelm your scalp and increase shedding. Then you’ll be on here thinking you need bloodwork when you really are just using too much. Just stick with one and maybe alternate. Or, use one on the scalp and one on the hair.


----------



## Neomorph (Apr 30, 2019)

I am really enjoying my brown rice water treatments! There was very little shedding and breakage this week and my hair keeps getting easier and easier to detangle.

I think I'm going to start adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water, just to see if there is any added benefit. Have any of you ladies tried adding fenugreek or other herbs to your rice water? If so, how was it?


----------



## beloved1bx (Apr 30, 2019)

Neomorph said:


> I am really enjoying my brown rice water treatments! There was very little shedding and breakage this week and my hair keeps getting easier and easier to detangle.
> 
> I think I'm going to start adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water, just to see if there is any added benefit. Have any of you ladies tried adding fenugreek or other herbs to your rice water? If so, how was it?


I added fenugreek to my last batch. I also let the jar sit for at least 5 days and then put it in the fridge. It really didn't smell that bad by the time I used it. Maybe it was the fenugreek? I used brown rice if that matters.
Either way I'm going to continue because I think the rinse is really helping me with my shedding which was getting out of control.


----------



## snoop (May 5, 2019)

snoop said:


> Mine has been in my cupboard since Sunday.  I'm planning on using it today.  I've never used this stuff before but based on the description of the smell, DH says I need to open it outside.
> 
> My math skills are lacking, but I started off with 2 cups of water.  I was thinking of diluting it 3:1 (plain water: rice water) based on other people's recommendations from online, which means that by the time I finish the jar it will have been fermenting for quite some time (I wash once per week).




So last night I finished the batch of RW that I'd made last month.  I stil haven't figured out how to determine if it's rancid vs fermentation.  I don't know if I was just getting used to the smell or if it was because it's been sitting in thr fridge, but I feel like it was smelling "sweeter" as the weeks went on. 

I started a new batch last night and I'll let it ferment for a week, again.  I'm using the rice from the last batch (I'd saved it in the freezer).  This time I'll let the rice sit for a day or two then strain to continue the fermentation.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 5, 2019)

My guess is if you scalp isn’t having any adverse reactions, then it’s not rancid. Also, when people make rice wine, it sits out for like a month at room temperature and might smell funky, but not bad.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 5, 2019)

I have a batch I started on Wednesday. I am happy that my scalp is feeling a bit calmer after using the RW. I used a conditioner I made and used a rinse and my scalp has been fine. Fine meaning not annoying and itchy. However, my conditioner has pungent neem oil in it, so I’m guessing that may be the reason why I have no itching. 

I’m trying to stay consistent for 3 months this time around.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 11, 2019)

So, two weeks ago, I started a batch, left it out at room temperature for two days, placed it in the fridge and used it on my last wash day. 

I felt like that rice was still good (I leave the rice in the water) and reused it last Sunday. Left it at room temperature until Wednesday. Placed it back in the fridge. 

Took it out today. It smelled like baby doo doo diaper. Really bad. I used it as a rinse and then when I placed my conditioner on top, it was like spraying airwick over a tragic scent. 

I’m reusing that rice one more week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2019)

Saludable84 said:


> *It smelled like baby doo doo diaper. Really bad. I used it as a rinse and then when I placed my conditioner on top, it was like spraying airwick over a tragic scent.
> 
> I’m reusing that rice one more week*


@Saludable84
....


----------



## snoop (May 11, 2019)

I have a batch fermenting since last weekend and another one that I started last night.  I'm hoping that if I leave the older one for three to four weeks, that it'll smell good from the get go.

The new batch I'll use sometime between tomorrow evening and Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Today Used:
Curls & Potions: Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## snoop (May 18, 2019)

snoop said:


> I have a batch fermenting since last weekend and another one that I started last night.  I'm hoping that if I leave the older one for three to four weeks, that it'll smell good from the get go.
> 
> The new batch I'll use sometime between tomorrow evening and Wednesday.



I forgot to mention that I had to throw out said batch.  It spoiled before I had a chance to refrigerate.


----------



## ebonysweetie (May 18, 2019)

I haven’t been on this side in a while. What the hair voodoo is happening in here?    Y’all mean to tell me I’ve been eating black rice all this time and I could’ve been waist length by now? 
Off to finish reading, but I’m in.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

Ladies I went to my local Korean store yesterday in search of the tea powder and was surprised that they did not carry it  I have one more location to look Jong Boo off of Kimball but this one is YUGE in comparison but I’ll give it a try


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2019)

Just spritz some Sirod black rice water on my scalp,Natures Ego rice milk on the length & sealed with Camille honey..Fenugreek oil on edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ebonysweetie (May 19, 2019)

Ok so I soaked my black rice overnight, pained me because it’s one of my fav rice to eat but via de long hair! I just started a wash and go regimen.  I’m thinking about straining it today and spraying in on for overnight. Questions 

Must the water reach the funky stage?
Rinse vs no rinse?
Are we applying it daily or is that too much?
Which method provides the best results as far as frequency?


----------



## kxlot79 (May 19, 2019)

Have you considered just powdering some tea leaves?


Everything Zen said:


> Ladies I went to my local Korean store yesterday* in search of the tea powder *and was surprised that they did not carry it  I have one more location to look Jong Boo off of Kimball but this one is YUGE in comparison but I’ll give it a try


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

^^^That’s what I thought as well, but no one else has mentioned doing this. I know people were doing tea rinses at one point. Why would this be any different?


----------



## snoop (May 19, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^That’s what I thought as well, but no one else has mentioned doing this. I know people were doing tea rinses at one point. Why would this be any different?



The tea seed powder that we're talking about is similar to soap nuts.  The Chinese use it to clean clothes, dishes, floors, etc.  It's not drinking tea.


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2019)

Woooo, read through the thread. Thanks for the info ladies! I've already started a batch today with a cup of rice and enough water to cover in a sealed mason jar. Going to let it ferment and do a rinse tomorrow. Probably going to boil it before use. I am dealing with really awful shedding from health and stress. So if this can help combat that I'm game.
Also going to go back to using sulfur oil treatments but that stuff STINKS! So I doubt that rice water can smell worse than that. lol
Has anyone tried rice bran oil too? The inner PJ in me is looking for a good brand because I do remember liking that oil too.


----------



## snoop (May 19, 2019)

I made a batch of black rice today.  It'll be my firsts time trying it.  I HOPE that this batch doesn't go bad.  I'm going to let it ferment for a week, again.  There was a small amount that couldn't fit into the jar, so it's sitting on my counter for use tomorrow.  It's just in a measuring cup with a plate on top.  I hope that the container doesn't need to be air tight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 20, 2019)

I havent used my Stunnababez since I have my crochet braids installed but I will start back this week.

 My stylist noticed my hair is smoother and softer.


----------



## kxlot79 (May 21, 2019)

It might be easier to find bulk tea seeds and powder then yourself... idk. Could be wrong.


snoop said:


> The tea seed powder that we're talking about is similar to soap nuts.  The Chinese use it to clean clothes, dishes, floors, etc.  It's not drinking tea.


----------



## Meritamen (May 21, 2019)

Going to have to sit this one out.  Feel kinda bummed but I don't think it is wise to put something fermented on my scalp while its irritated. Going to try rice bran oil instead.


----------



## snoop (May 21, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> It might be easier to find bulk tea seeds and powder then yourself... idk. Could be wrong.



I think the issue is that no one has had any luck finding it on the ground.  I'm up in Canada and I'm assuming others are in the US.  The search is NA-wide.  We're hoping that one person can get a lead and that it may help the rest of to find it on the ground in our respective cities.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 21, 2019)

I might try this, she states, the black rice water doesn't stink like the white rice water.

Do we know if the black rice has more instinol in it?


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2019)

I found the last of my rice water this morning. I forgot it last week AND ACV for my scalp and I suffered a lot. 

My rice water is about 3-4 weeks old now. Smells  like baby diaper and I don’t care. I purchased regular rice, placed about 2 cups in a bowl with 4 cups of water and initially left it on the counter for 2 days. Then fridge. I used some for a spray bottle and used the rest of a rinse and then added more water. Left at room temp for 3 days, then fridge, and use that for just a rinse. Skipped a week and this week strained the rest of the water. It didn’t smell as bad but it’s been in the fridge for 2 weeks. 

The rice today looked super starchy and the water still looks the same as when I first used it. My hair hasn’t been shedding as much, more detangled, easier to maintain, take down, my scalp has been better. I can go on. Honestly, considering my results have gotten better with the same batch, I don’t think I’ll throw the rice out after the first batch, just keep reusing the rice, but since people worry about protein overload (such as myself) I think it’s better to reuse weaker rice with weaker “protein” effects versus new batches weekly and risking protein effects. That just my take. 

I haven’t done a length check but I started with BSL hair so maybe by September I’ll have something to check. I just know I started end of April-early May.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2019)

@Saludable84


----------



## snoop (May 27, 2019)

I fermented black and mahogany rice for a week.  It smells sweeter than brown rice, even at the beginning of the process. 

A question about the protein in the rice: Are people feeling the affects of protein or is it the starch that is stiffening their hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 28, 2019)

snoop said:


> I fermented black and mahogany rice for a week.  It smells sweeter than brown rice, even at the beginning of the process.
> 
> A question about the protein in the rice: Are people feeling the affects of protein or is it the starch that is stiffening their hair?



Im protein sensitive.  I havent had any hard hair so far.


----------



## snoop (May 29, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im protein sensitive.  I havent had any hard hair so far.



Me neither, but people have warned me to be careful and that they had soft hair at first then it changed.  I feel like thr black rice may be stronger than the brown, but I have to use it a few more times before deciding which one I like better.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (May 31, 2019)

I add fenugreek seeds  to my rice water and then saturate my hair with it and my DIY flaxseed gel. my curls are popping literally and hair is super moisturized. 



Neomorph said:


> I am really enjoying my brown rice water treatments! There was very little shedding and breakage this week and my hair keeps getting easier and easier to detangle.
> 
> I think I'm going to start adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water, just to see if there is any added benefit. Have any of you ladies tried adding fenugreek or other herbs to your rice water? If so, how was it?


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2019)

Just wondering if there are any more testimonials since this thread started. 

I'm still using it but because I'm always in protective style mode I haven't really checked/noticed any growth.  After this batch of black rice rinse, I think I'll switch back to brown rice.


----------



## abioni (Jun 2, 2019)

Becareful ladies, it made my hair brittle and dry. It was my fault though. I used it twice in one day, as a pre-poo and after washing my hair, I used it with my deep conditioner. My hair is relaxed and I could not comb it properly. It got tangled and the texture felt weird. I lost a lot of hair. My hair is feeling a little better after three weeks. I only use it once per wash day and on my roots only now. I would have stopped using it but I like the anti-shedding benefit of it.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 3, 2019)

Almost done with my first bottle of APB Rice Water Spray. I loved it! Already repurchased it.

Will be moving on to the Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray next. Also incorporating Curls and Potions Chebe Mint Growth Stimulating Rice Water on my scalp on wash day and occasionally throughout the week when I'm in twists.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 3, 2019)

abioni said:


> Be careful ladies, it made my hair brittle and dry.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## abioni (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks! You live and learn. 



rileypak said:


> Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

rileypak said:


> Almost done with my first bottle of APB Rice Water Spray. I loved it! Already repurchased it.
> 
> Will be moving on to the Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray next. Also incorporating Curls and Potions Chebe Mint Growth Stimulating Rice Water on my scalp on wash day and occasionally throughout the week when I'm in twists.



Report back on the Sirod.  Her shipping keeps turning me off.   @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2019)

rileypak said:


> *Will be moving on to the Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray next. *


@rileypak 
I didn't know you got this?


shawnyblazes said:


> *Report back on the Sirod.  Her shipping keeps turning me off.*


@shawnyblazes
Word.

Me Too!


----------



## Neomorph (Jun 4, 2019)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I add fenugreek seeds  to my rice water and then saturate my hair with it and my DIY flaxseed gel. my curls are popping literally and hair is super moisturized.



So recently I have been adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water mixture. Like you, my curls are popping and I've noticed higher moisture retention throughout the week along with increased slip when detangling! Rice and fenugreek have been game changers!!

I think moving forward I will start making my own DC using the rice/fenugreek water and adding some bentointe and rhassoul clay to it! Right now I am using it as a pre-poo and a hair rinse, but I think I will start experimenting with it being part of my DC routine (just to speed things up and to have fewer steps in my hair-wash routine.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 4, 2019)

Neomorph said:


> So recently I have been adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water mixture. Like you, my curls are popping and I've noticed higher moisture retention throughout the week along with increased slip when detangling! Rice and fenugreek have been game changers!!
> 
> I think moving forward I will start making my own DC using the rice/fenugreek water and adding some bentointe and rhassoul clay to it! Right now I am using it as a pre-poo and a hair rinse, but I think I will start experimenting with it being part of my DC routine (just to speed things up and to have fewer steps in my hair-wash routine.


I haven't read the last few pages, but can you tell me what a clay and rice water DC would do?
I did that by accident a few weeks ago, and slept in a clay and rice water mix over night.... my hair was popping for weeks.
I think I want to try it again, but now, I kinda want to know the science behind it.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 4, 2019)

snoop said:


> I fermented black and mahogany rice for a week.  It smells sweeter than brown rice, even at the beginning of the process.
> 
> A question about the protein in the rice: Are people feeling the affects of protein or is it the starch that is stiffening their hair?


@snoop - Where are you getting the Black/ and Mahogany Rice- Here in Toronto? Locally?

Tia


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 4, 2019)

i ordered from sirodnaturals & i ordered the orgnaic fermented black rice water.
is the spray for everyday use, or does it need to be rinsed out daily (has a strong smell)


----------



## rileypak (Jun 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I didn't know you got this?


I think I grabbed it when @Lita first mentioned it was available...


----------



## abioni (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you ferment the fenugreek with the rice or you add the fenugreek after the fermentation? 



shanelallyn30 said:


> I add fenugreek seeds  to my rice water and then saturate my hair with it and my DIY flaxseed gel. my curls are popping literally and hair is super moisturized.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 4, 2019)

snoop said:


> Just wondering if there are any more testimonials since this thread started.
> 
> I'm still using it but because I'm always in protective style mode I haven't really checked/noticed any growth.  After this batch of black rice rinse, I think I'll switch back to brown rice.


Growth, I cannot say. Ive have maybe half an inch but Im guessing thats normal. For me, the main thing is easier to manage hair and less shedding. My scalp has been better and I notice when my scalp in maintained (exfoliators and black soap) I have less shedding. I dont look to reduce shedding, but since taking better care of my scalp, I notice shedding has decreased a bit. I just took a week off of using it, but so far, not ill effects.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm currently in crochet twists and I can't wait to take them down so I can treat my hair with rice water.


----------



## snoop (Jun 5, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> @snoop - Where are you getting the Black/ and Mahogany Rice- Here in Toronto? Locally?
> 
> Tia



I used the Lundberg brand and I got it in the organic section of Fortinos.  I'm pretty sure that I've seen this brand in a bunch of other places.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## snoop (Jul 16, 2019)

I've used the red rice a few more times since my last post.  Even diluted, I find it too strong. So I'm going to throw the rest of that batch out. (It's been in the fridge for over a month.)

I'm not sure if I'll continue using rice water, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2019)

Using:
Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

bumping

Anyone using black rice constantly ?


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 29, 2019)

I’ve been lurking for a while, checking out the available resources as well as the research. 
I think I’m ready to step into this but not on the DIY side. I have a cart on Etsy ready to go through with Nature’s ego:

Rice milk & fenugreek moisturizer
Rice water rinse
Rice water spray 
I really want to try the fenugreek products too but the majority have coconut oil.... I’ll keep considering it.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 29, 2019)

That Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray is so funky


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

rileypak said:


> *That Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray is so funky *


@rileypak

Glad that isn't on my list of "must try"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

rileypak said:


> That Sirod Naturals Black Rice Spray is so funky


 Mine doesn’t smell. Hmmm maybe  cause i layer it.

I just used it literally 5 minutes ago @rileypak


----------



## rileypak (Jul 29, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Mine doesn’t smell. Hmmm maybe  cause i layer it.
> 
> I just used it literally 5 minutes ago @rileypak


I tried to use it Saturday and it was just funk on funk. I didn't even get to layering it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

@rileypak
Scent (and now Price + Shipping Cost) is a real deterrent. 

Glad I have no interest in this line, at this time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

rileypak said:


> I tried to use it Saturday and it was just funk on funk. I didn't even get to layering it


 Lolol mine doesn’t smell. I was soooo surprised.  

I just used SSI Tahiti Cocktail with it. @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi!
So, I cut 6 inches 4 months ago. Ive got about 3 back. I was surprised. So, I definitely think the rice water works. Just to go back to what Ive been doing:

-Leave rice in water at RT for 4 days. Then refrigerate for 2. 
-Remove some water on wash day and heat it a little for use.
-Place water on mostly the scalp and then the hair with deep conditioner for at least 10 minutes. 
-Remaining rice water from the fridge sits in the fridge until next wash day. 
-Once rice water is depleted, refill the same rice with more water and leave at room temperature to start process again. Only reuse actual rice twice (so for me, it takes about 2 months to use one batch of rice). 
-Rinse 4 weeks, rest one week. 

That's about it. I want to stick with it until the end of the year. Ill be back on Shea Butter next month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

If she brings this back as a permanent item in her  line I would recommend this. I think I prefer it to Stunnababez 

https://www.curlsandpotions.com/pro...ged-moisture-mist?_pos=1&_sid=bf4e51492&_ss=r


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

Used Natures Ego Fermented Black Rice water leave in for the second time since I purchased it.  Nice ingredients.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 14, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Used Natures Ego Fermented Black Rice water leave in for the second time since I purchased it.  Nice ingredients.



Thanks for recommending this, as I'd prefer not to make the rice water myself.  Not sure why, but I think I'll spring for this product and see how it goes.  How did it make you hair feel after first use?  Have you witnessed any hair growth as yet?  What about the texture?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Thanks for recommending this, as I'd prefer not to make the rice water myself.  Not sure why, but I think I'll spring for this product and see how it goes.  How did it make you hair feel after first use?  Have you witnessed any hair growth as yet?  What about the texture?



Ive been retaining my length overall since incorporating rice water period.  This product is fairly new for myself. Its the second time Ive used it.  It smells nice.  Its a pink color with a wet creamy texture. No grit and smooths into the hair really well. I like it more for refreshing and maintaining the hair. Its light after washing so you might have to pair it with something else for a deep moisture but its very silky in texture @awhyley


----------



## awhyley (Aug 14, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Ive been retaining my length overall since incorporating rice water period.  This product is fairly new for myself. Its the second time Ive used it.  It smells nice. * Its a pink color with a wet creamy texture.* No grit and smooths into the hair really well. I like it more for refreshing and maintaining the hair. Its light after washing so you might have to pair it with something else for a deep moisture but its very silky in texture @awhyley



I think I'm looking at the wrong thing then.  I'm looking at purchasing the below;  
(eta: I'm seeing that they're selling this as a 'bulk product' but I'm not intending to spend $175)

[Correction: Found it at etsy for $9.50 (12fl oz), so we're back in business.  Scrolled down a bit further on the esty site, and found the product that you're using.  Thanks!]


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

@awhyley 

 I was talking about this .  https://www.etsy.com/listing/693533...e-water-leave-in?ref=shop_home_active_4&frs=1

 I don't use the rice water rinses because Im lazy. I don't want to add an additional step or layer under my deep conditioner.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 14, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> @awhyley
> 
> I was talking about this .  https://www.etsy.com/listing/693533...e-water-leave-in?ref=shop_home_active_4&frs=1
> 
> I don't use the rice water rinses because Im lazy. I don't want to add an additional step or layer under my deep conditioner.



Yep, that's it.  I appreciate that.  Not sure whether I want a leave in or a rinse, (cause it might be easier for me to spray as needed), but now I'm seeing a whole slew of products that have me  

I can feel my product junkie side awakening 
(and I was doing so well) 

P.S. I saw that you purchased 'Chebe Rice water' from another company in another thread, and wanted to know how it compared.)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Yep, that's it.  I appreciate that.  Not sure whether I want a leave in or a rinse, (cause it might be easier for me to spray as needed), but now I'm seeing a whole slew of products that have me
> 
> I can feel my product junkie side awakening
> (and I was doing so well)



Im using Stunnababez rice water leave in spray frequently.  Just added Curls and Potions Moisture mist in and used  this Natures Ego rice water leave in for the second time.

I've tried Sirod Naturals Black Rice water spray but prefer  *Stunna babez and Curls and Potions *over that because of the moisture I get from those two. 

I wont repurchase the Sirod or the Natures Ego @awhyley


----------



## awhyley (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll make a decision and purchase on the weekend.  Since I don't live in the States, I don't know when anything will arrive, but hopefully by Christmas I'll see some considerable growth/retention.  

(Popping out to a quick meeting, will check on this thread periodically).


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey y’all. Could you tell me about your favorite rice water leave-ins, please?
I’m liking the Nature’s Ego Organic Fermented Rice Water Spray so far.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Hey y’all. Could you tell me about your favorite rice water leave-ins, please?
> I’m liking the Nature’s Ego Organic Fermented Rice Water Spray so far.


I like stunnababez and curls and Potions 


My edges have peach fuzz.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair


ETA, the peach fuzz stretches to about 3-4 inches


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2019)

@shawnyblazes
Great Growth!

Is that Stunna, Sirod?  Both? Neither? A Combo? Or Curls & Potions?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Great Growth!
> 
> Is that Stunna, Sirod?  Both? Neither? A Combo? Or Curls & Potions?


I think both @IDareT'sHair


----------



## awhyley (Aug 23, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Hey y’all. Could you tell me about your favorite rice water leave-ins, please?
> I’m liking the Nature’s Ego Organic Fermented Rice Water Spray so far.



Hi there, I didn't make my purchase last week, and it's just as well I guess.  can you tell me why you like the product?  How are you including it in your regimen?  How often do you spray?


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi! Right now I’ve only been using it for about a week. It seems to keep my hair moisturized better than plain water or other spray moisturizers. So at this point I’d been spraying it on & squishing it into my twists and massaging it into my edges most nights.

Maybe someone who has been using it longer can be more detailed about their likes.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 25, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Hi! Right now I’ve only been using it for about a week. It seems to keep my hair moisturized better than plain water or other spray moisturizers. So at this point I’d been spraying it on & squishing it into my twists and massaging it into my edges most nights.
> 
> Maybe someone who has been using it longer can be more detailed about their likes.



see my post in page 4


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 25, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Hi there, I didn't make my purchase last week, and it's just as well I guess.  can you tell me why you like the product?  How are you including it in your regimen?  How often do you spray?


I think @PureSilver meant the tag for you, her answer on page 4 is really comprehensive and all I can say is I’m seeing similar results.


----------



## snoop (Aug 25, 2019)

I've decided to give this another shot.  I had my RW fermenting all week.   I'm not sure what I did differently, but I got the bubbles in the first few days and by today it didn't smell too badly.  The scent was faint. 

This time, I'm mixing a few things in it and I'll try it as a leave in spray.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm really happy with my retention with rice water.


----------



## rileypak (Aug 26, 2019)

Currently using Curls and Potions Supercharged Moisture Mist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## awhyley (Aug 27, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> I think @PureSilver meant the tag for you, her answer on page 4 is really comprehensive and all I can say is I’m seeing similar results.



Thanks much for tagging, and ratifying the results.  How long can you keep rice water?  I'm hearing that you have to use it pretty quickly.  Do you keep it in the fridge?  Do you have scented or unscented?

@PureSilver, how do you measure your hair density?


----------



## snoop (Aug 27, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Thanks much for tagging, and ratifying the results.  How long can you keep rice water?  I'm hearing that you have to use it pretty quickly.  Do you keep it in the fridge?  Do you have scented or unscented?
> 
> @PureSilver, how do you measure your hair density?



I fermented some rice water on May 20 for 1 week then refrigerated it thereafter.  I got around to tossing it in mid-July.  It was still good to use, but I just didn't like that particular rice water (brown and mahogany -- I found it too strong.)

Last week I went back to fermenting brown rice out of the fridge again for 1 week.  It ferments really well, with hardly a smell to it.  My first brown rice batch was in the fridge for about a month as I used it up and as time went on it went from smelling strongly like a dirty diaper to a faint diaper + sweet smell.  The black rice smelled sweet from the first week and as I said this brown rice smells like nothing. 

I think the difference is how much I washed it.  The first batch I rinsed once like everyone says before letting it sit for 30 minutes.   The second batch, I washed quite a number of times, before letting the rice sit.  The last one I made sure to wash "properly" because I was using the rice for dinner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2019)

Still using Pre-Made(s):
Curls & Potions (Bamboo and the Chebe & Mint One)
Stunnababez (Leave-In)
Soultanicals (SPROUT Follicular Rice Tonic)

Still have a large bag of Rice, but haven't fermented any lately


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 1, 2019)

I got my Stunnababez leave-in & am using it now. Hubby came in the room to give me a package and twisted up his face. The scent is actually very strong- making my nose run & almost powdery to me but *nowhere* near as bad as the fermented black rice spray from Nature’s Ego. He said the Stunnababez spray “smells like butt”. Has anyone noticed a bad smell from this LI? Or is hubby just extra sensitive? (I couldn’t get him to sniff the Nature’s Ego so he could compare, his response was hilarious but so bad )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2019)

@LavenderMint
Mine has a heavy Lavender scent but you can definitely detect the Fermentation of the Rice Water.

Which gives it that Soured off scent.

ETA: thanks for the tip on the Nature's Ego.  I'll be avoiding that one.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 1, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LavenderMint
> Mine has a heavy Lavender scent but you can definitely detect the Fermentation of the Rice Water.
> 
> Which gives it that Soured off scent.
> ...


Awwwww
Well I guess I’ll need to find something less offensive. I’m assuming the smell doesn’t stick around? Honestly, I’m not smelling the sour..... just the fragrance.
Yes the regular spray has that sour smell but the black rice water is a bit much for me. I think I’ll use that one for rinsing since I already have it. 
Edit: I got up and came back into the room and OKAY he has a point


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> *Edit: I got up and came back into the room and OKAY he has a point *


@LavenderMint

I guess the scent has to grow on you...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2019)

I used some Stunna tonight. I guess I’m used to it. I did seal it in with some coffee oil though.  

Usually In protective styles I just spray in the morning and at night before bed.


----------



## awhyley (Sep 1, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> but *nowhere* near as bad as the fermented black rice spray from Nature’s Ego.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @LavenderMint
> ETA: thanks for the tip on the Nature's Ego.  I'll be avoiding that one.



Awww man, I'm set to order the Nature's Ego Fermented Rice Water, but now you guys have me concerned about the smell.  Went to the site, and I'm seeing tons of scent options.  What's the difference between E.O. and F.O. please?


----------



## snoop (Sep 2, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Awww man, I'm set to order the Nature's Ego Fermented Rice Water, but now you guys have me concerned about the smell.  Went to the site, and I'm seeing tons of scent options.  What's the difference between E.O. and F.O. please?
> 
> View attachment 450955



I believe that essential oils (EOs) are naturally derived extracted from the fruit/botanical.  They're very concentrated oils and often used for medical purposes.  Fragrance oils (FOs) tend to be the fun synthetic blends that wer often like to smell -- the kind you would encounter in the bath product stores or in scented products for the home.


----------



## snoop (Sep 2, 2019)

Has anyone noticed any negative effects of using their rice water daily -- hair drying out?

I created a daily spray with mine.  I diluted it and added a small amount of glycerine in addition to other things.  I've only used it for a week, but I've been using it daily. My hair feels fine, but I've been warned that it starts off ok then starts feeling dry and brittle after a while.  

Should I use it fewer times weekly.  I was thinking of daily, 1 week per month.


----------



## awhyley (Sep 2, 2019)

^^^ Thanks much.  They already have so many options to choose from, when I saw the EO/FO, I was confused.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 2, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Awwwww
> Well I guess I’ll need to find something less offensive. I’m assuming the smell doesn’t stick around?


Try Perfect Blends Rice Water Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2019)

Sitting Under the Dryer today with:
Curls & Potions Bamboo and Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2019)

Used:
Stunnababez FRW Serum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 8, 2019)

Used  SSI Tahiti Sorbet and twisted the front in big twists and bunned the back for work earlier in the day.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 9, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Used  SSI Tahiti Sorbet and twisted the front in big twists and bunned the back for work earlier in the day.


Similar: I used Stunnababez RW-LI and twisted the front in one big chunky twist, the back is in two puffy twisted buns behind my ears.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 13, 2019)

bump.

 Used Stunnababez RW LI last night


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2019)

I noticed,my hair is coming in fuller/stronger..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Sep 14, 2019)

Lita said:


> I noticed,my hair is coming in fuller/stronger..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That's great!

I started scrolling back to check, but thought it easier to just ask... are you using RW itself or a RW product that you bought? How often are you using it? How long have you been using it?


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2019)

snoop said:


> That's great!
> 
> I started scrolling back to check, but thought it easier to just ask... are you using RW itself or a RW product that you bought? How often are you using it? How long have you been using it?



@snoop Hello! I use both methods,make my own/pre made..I use it every wash,that’s once a week & I have been using different forms of rice water going on about a year..In the beginning,I would use it everyday focus on the back of my hair & problem areas..I have thyroid issues & this has helped to keep my shedding at bay..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2019)

Overnight Tonight:
Stunnababez Fermented RW Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2019)

Today I used:
Curls & Potions Bamboo RW Rinse (under dryer)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair the hair ends a little below my nail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2019)

@shawnyblazes

Amazing Progress!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

I realized that the hair that was cut wasnt moving that much until I started using rice water daily. I took a picture of that spot in April and another one Sep 6  and Sep 17th.  Next Month I'll take another and see if the daily of use of rice water is contributing to that area and post a picture.

I had a picture before but it wasnt too clear/detailed.


----------



## snoop (Sep 20, 2019)

I just went to the fridge to take out my rise water to make a rinse and a daily spray.  I made it last month.  I will be the first to admit that my sense of smell isn't great, but I think that it's now starting to smell like alcohol...


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 20, 2019)

@snoop


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 20, 2019)

I had some rice water in the fridge I was using and topping up. It was in there for a loooong time. I poured it down the sink two weeks ago. I knew I wasn't going to be brave (read crazy) enough to use it on my hair again. There were things in there...


----------



## snoop (Sep 20, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I had some rice water in the fridge I was using and topping up. It was in there for a loooong time. I poured it down the sink two weeks ago. I knew I wasn't going to be brave (read crazy) enough to use it on my hair again. There were things in there...



Depending on what it looks like it could be yeast, not mold, growing in the jar.  I got a lot of yeast.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> *Depending on what it looks like it could be yeast*, not mold, growing in the jar.  I got a lot of yeast.



Thank you because I didn't even know! I didn't want to chance it. I mean, there were things in there when I was using it. But after a few weeks off, when I came back, it had just been there too long for me to get over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2019)

Been using the Curls and Potions FRW & Bamboo Rinse each wash day under Dryer.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 28, 2019)

I did a 3 month challenge with myself and rice water,  I went from an 11in mark on my shirt to a 16 in mark!!! I really cant believe it.  So I  documented what I did and before and after pic...


----------



## awhyley (Sep 28, 2019)

snoop said:


> Depending on what it looks like it could be yeast, not mold, growing in the jar.  I got a lot of yeast.



If there's yeast in there, you should still throw it away right?  Or can it still be used up to a certain point?


----------



## snoop (Sep 28, 2019)

awhyley said:


> If there's yeast in there, you should still throw it away right?  Or can it still be used up to a certain point?



To tell you the truth, I don't know.  I've been using mine, but straining the yeast off first.  Supposedly, that's what you'd do if you were going to eat the food you were fermenting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2019)

Product Junkie Naturals has a nice rice water collection.  She’s currently down on her website until Black Friday.  Her rice water condish/shampoo/custard is on Etsy still until it’s gone.  She had leftover products listed there.


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 29, 2019)

NCHairDiva said:


> I did a 3 month challenge with myself and rice water,  I went from an 11in mark on my shirt to a 16 in mark!!! I really cant believe it.  So I  documented what I did and before and after pic...


Thanks for posting.  This is encouraging especially since I haven't been tracking my own growth.  Maybe you mentioned this is the vid but how long do you let your rice water ferment?  And how often do you use the rice water - every day?  Every wash day?


----------



## NCHairDiva (Oct 17, 2019)

beloved1bx said:


> Thanks for posting.  This is encouraging especially since I haven't been tracking my own growth.  Maybe you mentioned this is the vid but how long do you let your rice water ferment?  And how often do you use the rice water - every day?  Every wash day?




I let mine ferment for 24-48hrs.... I use it almost every day but at least 4 times a week. I just got a trim and now I am about to step my game up and see howevlse I can make it work!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2019)

Still going in with:
Curls and Potions FRW and Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## Tefnut (Nov 4, 2019)

After you use the rice water spray, do you use any type of moisturizer as a follow-up? TIA!


NCHairDiva said:


> I let mine ferment for 24-48hrs.... I use it almost every day but at least 4 times a week. I just got a trim and now I am about to step my game up and see howevlse I can make it work!


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 4, 2019)

I was  using it as a rinse 1x per week, hoping it could be a cheap protein treatment. Didn't really find it suitable for that, wasn't giving me the strength I wanted. I did an Aphogee keratin treatment and that gave me what i wanted. I'm going to leave rice water alone for now


----------



## FlyingCrane (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi everyone!  Long time lurker coming out of the shadows lol

Let me say, I can tell you that although I only started fermenting the rice within the past 3 months, I have used rice water for about a year and a half total.  I started with a fresh cut at 2.5 inches, and including two, 2-inch trims, I have grown 20 inches total.  After trims, it is 16 inches in the back right now.  I'd say it is at BSL and cruising towards MBL.
I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks and wig up 100% of the time.  On wash day, I would wash about 1/4 cup of rice and then boil it with 2 cups of water and 2 Tbsp. of dried wakame.  You know how rice water takes on a gel-like feel when it is becoming overcooked?  That is what I intentionally do.  The wakame also becomes gel-like too.  I essentially boil everything until the rice is mushy.  I strain it, and then let it cool.   The result is a thick gel that still has low viscosity, but is thick enough to coat the hair.  I gently massage it in, pin my hair up, cover, and let it sit for 30 min, and then rinse out.
As a result, I would say that I am getting a solid inch each month.  I hope to double that with my recent addition of chebe powder to my hair regime.  My hair is relaxed, but I do not see many people using it for relaxed hair.  I understand it's geared towards use on natural hair though.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2019)

FlyingCrane said:


> Let me say, I can tell you that although I only started fermenting the rice within the past 3 months, I have used rice water for about a year and a half total.  I started with a fresh cut at 2.5 inches, and including two, 2-inch trims, *I have grown 20 inches total.*  After trims, it is 16 inches in the back right now.  I'd say it is at BSL and cruising towards MBL.



Welcome to the thread and . . .







Thanks for sharing your regimen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 20, 2019)

bump, still loving Stunna babez rice water leave in. Especially when in protective styles.


----------



## FlyingCrane (Nov 20, 2019)

Has anyone noticed a difference in using brown vs. white rice? 
For i.e., does white rice being more starchy or brown rice being more fibrous make a difference?


----------



## snoop (Nov 20, 2019)

FlyingCrane said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference in using brown vs. white rice?
> For i.e., does white rice being more starchy or brown rice being more fibrous make a difference?



I've only tried brown (jasmine) and black/mahogany and I found that black really made my hair hard, no matter how diluted.  The brown rice softened my hair the first time, but after that felt more like regular water.

I've yet to try white rice.


----------



## classychic1908 (Nov 29, 2019)

Has anyone tried using black rice extract?  I have a growth oil that contains black rice extract, and I'm wondering how it might differ from fermented rice products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2019)

Still using Curls & Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse


----------



## abioni (Dec 15, 2019)

Great progress congrats! Just cut half of my length off and it's in an awkward length. I could use some inches.

I want to make sure I understand your method:
1. So you don't ferment your rice? You only boil it with Wakame until it's gel like then apply it to your hair for 30 minutes.

2. You only use it once every 2-3 weeks?

About your old rice water:
The rice water you used before you started making your own, what form was it? Was it liquid and fermented? Did it contain Wakame? How often did you use it?

PS: I'm also relaxed  



FlyingCrane said:


> Hi everyone!  Long time lurker coming out of the shadows lol
> 
> Let me say, I can tell you that although I only started fermenting the rice within the past 3 months, I have used rice water for about a year and a half total.  I started with a fresh cut at 2.5 inches, and including two, 2-inch trims, I have grown 20 inches total.  After trims, it is 16 inches in the back right now.  I'd say it is at BSL and cruising towards MBL.
> I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks and wig up 100% of the time.  On wash day, I would wash about 1/4 cup of rice and then boil it with 2 cups of water and 2 Tbsp. of dried wakame.  You know how rice water takes on a gel-like feel when it is becoming overcooked?  That is what I intentionally do.  The wakame also becomes gel-like too.  I essentially boil everything until the rice is mushy.  I strain it, and then let it cool.   The result is a thick gel that still has low viscosity, but is thick enough to coat the hair.  I gently massage it in, pin my hair up, cover, and let it sit for 30 min, and then rinse out.
> As a result, I would say that I am getting a solid inch each month.  I hope to double that with my recent addition of chebe powder to my hair regime.  My hair is relaxed, but I do not see many people using it for relaxed hair.  I understand it's geared towards use on natural hair though.


----------



## FlyingCrane (Dec 15, 2019)

abioni said:


> Great progress congrats! Just cut half of my length off and it's in an awkward length. I could use some inches.
> 
> I want to make sure I understand your method:
> 1. So you don't ferment your rice? You only boil it with Wakame until it's gel like then apply it to your hair for 30 minutes.
> ...



Thanks!
1.) Yes I ferment the rice water (originally I didn't because I did not know about fermentation at the time) then I add in the wakame until it is a gel.  After it cools, I apply it to my shampooed and rinsed hair.

2.)  Yes, I only use it once every 2-3 weeks because that is my wash day.  This makes it easy for me to remember. 

I have always used my own rice water because I never found any for purchase that I trusted enough to buy.  I started out not fermenting it because I did not know about that method.  Otherwise, my old rice water method has always been the same.  The only difference being that I now ferment my rice water first.


----------



## abioni (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you for your response. 
I forgot to ask, why do you put Wakame in it? 



FlyingCrane said:


> Thanks!
> 1.) Yes I ferment the rice water (originally I didn't because I did not know about fermentation at the time) then I add in the wakame until it is a gel.  After it cools, I apply it to my shampooed and rinsed hair.
> 
> 2.)  Yes, I only use it once every 2-3 weeks because that is my wash day.  This makes it easy for me to remember.
> ...


----------



## FlyingCrane (Dec 16, 2019)

abioni said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I forgot to ask, why do you put Wakame in it?


I used to buy seaweed hair powder from WAWAZA called "funori".  It became too expensive to keep up, plus the shipping took a while.  I figured it would be easier to just buy some seaweed since I cook and eat it all the time.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 16, 2019)

So I made my first batch of rice water for a leave in spray. I used black rice and bottled water, let it sit for 6 hours, then I transferred the water to a spray bottle and let it sit overnight before use. Smell isn’t bad at all. 

My hair is in twists so I’m planning to spray everyday.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 10, 2020)

My rice water was hissing last night at exactly 24 hours . Guess that's a good sign! I'm washing tonight.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2020)

Just put some rice water to ferment. I plan to rinse my hair with it in February.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 11, 2020)

Turns out I'm washing this morning. So I finally cracked open that rice water. You all were NOT joking. It definitely smells like poop!! I had it fermenting since Wednesday. Will update. 

I've always shed a lot and it seems the post partum shedding is still going. I don't know how much this can help but it's worth a try.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 11, 2020)

Whelp I'm all done and didn't notice any differences.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 11, 2020)

sheanu said:


> Whelp I'm all done and didn't notice any differences.



How long did you let the rice water sit on your hair before you rinsed it out? 

The first time I tried rice water, I only let it ferment for 24 hours and didn't let it sit in my hair for long. I didn't notice any difference in my hair. So after doing some research, I let my rice water ferment for a minimum of 4 days. I pour the water over clean hair, catch the run-off, and repeat that several times. Then I let it sit on my hair under a shower cap for at least 20 minutes before rinsing it out. After using it this way, my hair feels soft, fluffy, and conditioned. 

As far as your shedding, it may take using it for several weeks before it stops the shedding.

HTH


----------



## sheanu (Jan 12, 2020)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> How long did you let the rice water sit on your hair before you rinsed it out?
> 
> The first time I tried rice water, I only let it ferment for 24 hours and didn't let it sit in my hair for long. I didn't notice any difference in my hair. So after doing some research, I let my rice water ferment for a minimum of 4 days. I pour the water over clean hair, catch the run-off, and repeat that several times. Then I let it sit on my hair under a shower cap for at least 20 minutes before rinsing it out. After using it this way, my hair feels soft, fluffy, and conditioned.
> 
> ...


Thanks for offering suggestions! It was on there for a few hours as I got caught up with chores and stuff. I'll ferment longer and give it more time. Which step do you use it in your process? I just let the RW sit on my washed hair for 30 minutes then layered some conditioner on top for another 1.5 hours. I'm not sure if that's the right method.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 12, 2020)

Has anyone made rice water with aloe vera juice instead of water? I just put some out ferment. I'm getting back into using rice water.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 12, 2020)

sheanu said:


> Thanks for offering suggestions! It was on there for a few hours as I got caught up with chores and stuff. I'll ferment longer and give it more time. Which step do you use it in your process? I just let the RW sit on my washed hair for 30 minutes then layered some conditioner on top for another 1.5 hours. I'm not sure if that's the right method.



I use rice water after shampooing but before conditioning. I also don’t just run water over my rice to clean it first. I give it a quick rinse, then I put some water in a bowl and put the rice in there with it. Then I knead & massage the rice in that water for about 5 minutes. After doing that my water is very milky. I watched some videos on YouTube of how Asian people wash their rice. 

Then I pour the rice & the milky water in a glass jar & let it ferment. I let the rice sit in the water the whole time it’s fermenting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## Lita (Jul 21, 2020)

I just spritz my scalp with some homemade fermented black rice water..I think I like black rice better...I did hear that red rice is better,after I use all of the black rice,I may give the red rice a try.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2020)

Today Used:
Curls & Potions Fermented RW and Bamboo Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## werenumber2 (Aug 2, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> So I ened up letting my rice “ferment” for 4 days. I had it in a kitchen cabinet, and each day I would check on it and close the cabinet door looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I came in here to see if anyone was talking about the APB Rice Water line and this old post legit made me scream “THERESAMONET!” 

I’m about to print this out and put it on my fridge so I can read it whenever I’m having a bad day


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2020)

Sprayed on my edges with mix treatment..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Tried black rice for six months every two saw no difference, fermented for 2week/1week. rinsed then left it on my scalp for 30mins with a plastic cap.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 3, 2020)

werenumber2 said:


> I came in here to see if anyone was talking about the APB Rice Water line and this old post legit made me scream “THERESAMONET!”
> 
> I’m about to print this out and put it on my fridge so I can read it whenever I’m having a bad day



 Please do!


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone know of a readymade rice water tonic that I can get in a store or online. I’m too lazy to make anything


----------



## Hairties (Aug 4, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> Anyone know of a readymade rice water tonic that I can get in a store or online. I’m too lazy to make anything



Curls & Potions -Chebe growth rice water and the bamboo and rice water rinse
Uhurunaturals on Etsy- fermented rice water. Black rice spray also available
https://www.etsy.com/listing/621228...ected?ref=hp_opfy_buyer_promise-1&frs=1&bes=1

Soultanicals -rice water tonic
https://www.hattache.com/collections/vendors?q=Soultanicals

Stunnababez on Etsy- fermented rice milk conditioning spray
https://www.etsy.com/shop/STUNNABABEZHAIR?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=657643929


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 4, 2020)

Hairties said:


> Curls & Potions -Chebe growth rice water and the bamboo and rice water rinse
> Uhurunaturals on Etsy- fermented rice water. Black rice spray also available
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/621228...ected?ref=hp_opfy_buyer_promise-1&frs=1&bes=1
> 
> ...



Thabk you so much and I’ll look into these


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 4, 2020)

I saw The Chic Natural post on Rice Water and thought I’d share. Some people don’t get “dramatic” results, but they still get results. And yeah, some people don’t notice their results. Or don’t get any    But it’s a pretty cheap and easy experiment, worth doing if you ask me at least to try and see.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 2, 2020)

How does the 48 hour ferment smell? With white rice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2020)

I used Nurcreations Fermented Rice Water with Ashwagandha last weekend under a DC. When I rinsed out my hair was moisturized but strengthened. I have a few rinses to use up but I liked it.

I like stunnababez and curls/potions on twists and protective styles though. Even for the liquid in the loc/lco method. Very moisturizing.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 9, 2020)

I never updated on how I liked the black rice. I got it 04/19 and I’ve been using it ever since. For me, it doesn’t smell almost at all. It has a mostly neutral scent to me, which seems to not be affected by how long I ferment it. I aim for 3 days but sometimes I forget and it’s been 6-7 days and I don’t have problems with it. I make about 2 batches per month and I leave a spray bottle out of the refrigerator for 2 weeks at a time, though I don’t endorse it (as I’ve rarely had spoilage issues but many people get spoilage even with commercial products). It’s all the benefits I received with regular rice water but NO UNPLEASANTNESS. I feel like it isn’t as “slick” in a bad way as regular rice water and it definitely has a longer shelf life for me. I haven’t done a comparison, but it’s at least as good as regular rice water for me.

I had a devastating haircut over a year ago, and have gone through stages of trying to fix/maintain the shape (since my hair grows a bit unevenly and the messy layers irritate me enough to unnecessarily trim even though I suspect it would mostly balance out if I gave it 6-12 months to do so).
This year, since I haven’t been going out or styling my hair and was getting a bit down/bored with it, and trimming it often enough that my growth efforts, while much improved, is a bit draining with my counterproductive behavior. So, I gave myself a good old fashioned growth challenge.

That is all to say, I cornrowed my hair (aggressively* protective styling) and used RW as my base for a growth spurt, but incorporated lots of other things too. In the most dramatic areas, I achieved 1.75”+ in 29 days. I was very careful in how I braided and ensured my braids were snug and even. I impressed myself and I’m trying to replicate the results but I’ve never tried an aggressive challenge two months in a row.

I say this to say that no/low manipulation styles are fantastic for length retention but if combined with growth challenges, it’s easier for me to separate growth from length retention— especially because I love to play in my hair and have been trimming frequently for aesthetics.
Keeping in a style purely for growth/length retention for +2 weeks is aggressive PSing for me. And when I get moody and bummed out with my hair, I’m liable to only put basic effort into it, so challenges help me keep focus when I start losing motivation.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 8, 2020)

I wanna try rice water but I’m afraid of the stank .


----------



## snoop (Dec 8, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I wanna try rice water but I’m afraid of the stank .



I've found that if you wash your rice like you plan on cooking it and THEN start the soaking and fermenting process, the water doesn't smell at all.  It's only when you do the one time rinse that you get frousy smelling water.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 8, 2020)

snoop said:


> I've found that if you wash your rice like you plan on cooking it and THEN start the soaking and fermenting process, the water doesn't smell at all.  It's only when you do the one time rinse that you get frousy smelling water.


Thanks for the tip! Maybe I will try it this wash day then. What benefits do you personally get from rice water?


----------



## snoop (Dec 8, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Thanks for the tip! Maybe I will try it this wash day then. What benefits do you personally get from rice water?



I didn't really, and so I stopped.  It was too much work to make and I'll be honest, I'm not comfortable with the idea of the possible exposure to mold.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 9, 2020)

snoop said:


> I didn't really, and so I stopped.  It was too much work to make and I'll be honest, I'm not comfortable with the idea of the possible exposure to mold.


Aww  well I still may try it in the future but I think I’ll try some easier growth aides first. Rice water seems like a hassle and it stank


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 9, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Aww  well I still may try it in the future but I think I’ll try some easier growth aides first. Rice water seems like a hassle and it stank



It doesn't have to stank.  Maybe try black rice first and don't let it ferment for a long time regardless of what rice you use.  My rice didn't stink.  But I'd highly recommend using the Green Beauty method.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 9, 2020)

I agree @mzteaze. At most my rice water smelled like baby sick, and that's me actively taking a sniff. Not great, but I've drank collagen that has smelled similar lol. I've left it for 2-3 weeks at most and still used it- because I've often thrown out the leftovers. None of these foul 'stench of 40000 years'¹ descriptions that I've seen. I can't tell you how many times I've thrown some rice water away because I just didn't trust it after a while.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 9, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> I agree @mzteaze. At most my rice water smelled like baby sick, and that's me actively taking a sniff. Not great, but I've drank collagen that has smelled similar lol. I've left it for 2-3 weeks at most and still used it- because I've often thrown out the leftovers. None of these foul 'stench of 40000 years'¹ descriptions that I've seen. I can't tell you how many times I've thrown some rice water away because I just didn't trust it after a while.


LOL @ stench of 40000 years! The reviews are definitely a mixed bag, guess I just gotta try it for myself to find out if it works for me


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 9, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> LOL @ stench of 40000 years! The reviews are definitely a mixed bag, guess I just gotta try it for myself to find out if it works for me



There are so many different methods to preparing the rice water. People are fermenting it between 24 hours and 4 weeks. Some are washing, some are not. There are folks who boil it after, some boil it first. Orange peels vs no orange peels. And then there are the various rices used. It’s like no two people are making it the same way. That’s why to some of us it smells like death, and other people don’t smell much of anything.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 9, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> There are so many different methods to preparing the rice water. People are fermenting it between 24 hours and 4 weeks. Some are washing, some are not. There are folks who boil it after, some boil it first. Orange peels vs no orange peels. And then there are the various rices used. It’s like no two people are making it the same way. That’s why to some of us it smells like death, and other people don’t smell much of anything.


Yes after watching a few videos it’s too many steps for me right now. I’m not against DIY but I prefer to keep it as simple as possible.  Also it seems like a protein treatment as opposed to an actual growth aide, and I’m more so looking for a growth aide. I’m going to give MSM a try for a few months and if that doesn’t work out for me I’ll reconsider the RW


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 9, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Yes after watching a few videos it’s too many steps for me right now. I’m not against DIY but I prefer to keep it as simple as possible.  Also it seems like a protein treatment as opposed to an actual growth aide, and I’m more so looking for a growth aide. I’m going to give MSM a try for a few months and if that doesn’t work out for me I’ll reconsider the RW



I did make it again after my first attempt, only fermenting for 48 hours, and it didn’t smell that bad. I still didn’t use it though. It just doesn’t sit right with me. Seems risky to pour “fermented” foods onto my scalp, with no real idea of how to properly ferment anything. I know many people have used it and are fine, but I feel like I would be the one to end up with some type of flesh eating bacteria.

Since I have all of these herbs and Ayurvedic powders in my cabinet, I decided to make an oil. I used fenugreek, amla, neem, tulsi, brahmi in a base of just olive oil with some eucalyptus and peppermint eo. I was thinking of adding some sublimed sulfur, because I think that’s what Njoy used in her growth oil recipe. But... since I only plan to use the oil as a wash day pre-poo/HOT, that may be pointless.


----------



## snoop (Dec 9, 2020)

snoop said:


> I've found that if you wash your rice like you plan on cooking it and THEN start the soaking and fermenting process, the water doesn't smell at all.  It's only when you do the one time rinse that you get frousy smelling water.



In reference to the above discussion, I should add that I didn't boil mine and I'd let mine ferment for a week in the cupboard before putting it in the fridge.  I'd have enough to last for over a month.  I've tried with brown basmati and black & mahogany rice.

I've also made a batch of rice water that went bad.  If you think that regular rice water is stank, you definitely know when you've got a bad batch.  It smells literally like garbage (on a summer's day).  And it had mold.  If we are able to link to IGTV I have some really short videos of my fermentation experiments.


----------



## snoop (Dec 9, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I did make it again after my first attempt, only fermenting for 48 hours, and it didn’t smell that bad. I still didn’t use it though. It just doesn’t sit right with me. Seems risky to pour “fermented” foods onto my scalp, with no real idea of how to properly ferment anything. I know many people have used it and are fine, *but I feel like I would be the one to end up with some type of flesh eating bacteria*.
> 
> Since I have all of these herbs and Ayurvedic powders in my cabinet, I decided to make an oil. I used fenugreek, amla, neem, tulsi, brahmi in a base of just olive oil with some eucalyptus and peppermint eo. I was thinking of adding some sublimed sulfur, because I think that’s what Njoy used in her growth oil recipe. But... since I only plan to use the oil as a wash day pre-poo/HOT, that may be pointless.



I swear I was looking at one seller's Insta page and I saw fuzzies on her fermentation.  There are certain things that I won't chance supporting small businesses with.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 10, 2020)

edited to bold parts
it absolutely works used it from 2013-end of 2016 (maybe longer, but I remember being v stringent about it during that time period) . - after having had hair loss all along the front during pregnancy and after, being told by people I was 'balding' 'receding hairline'
and quite a bit of breakage and shedding in general, -- I did not know anything I know now-

*  used rice water either daily or every other day as it  was recommended to me by several ppl- used castor oil straight or mixed with oils as well, but although it works, caused breakouts so I was not regularly using it.
Made it fresh almost each time,* doesn't take much rice to make some for your hair, and the soaked rice can be used to cook small portions of rice anyway.

there was a definite difference,* would use it at least 2 days a week, if not daily*, and use with oils occasionally if wanted, but could even feel the difference - i had a lot of breakage
prior *(did not know of all the other things ppl do like deep conditioning, co-wash.. i think I first tried shea butter in 2015)*
I didn't even use styling products back then.
_Totally ignorant + unskilled compared to people on this forum._
Retained length .-  also used vitamins, but with rice water you can feel the difference - definitely


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 10, 2020)

snoop said:


> In reference to the above discussion, I should add that I didn't boil mine and I'd let mine ferment for a week in the cupboard before putting it in the fridge.  I'd have enough to last for over a month.  I've tried with brown basmati and black & mahogany rice.
> 
> I've also made a batch of rice water that went bad.  If you think that regular rice water is stank, you definitely know when you've got a bad batch.  It smells literally like garbage (on a summer's day).  And it had mold.  If we are able to link to IGTV I have some really short videos of my fermentation experiments.


i never fermented mine, and it still worked (could feel difference in strength of hair) .. will google the reason for fermenting.
edit; oh if leaving it for 1 or 1.5 days is fermenting (?), that's what i did 
need to start doing this again, even saw a video shared by forum posters of the progress..


----------



## Newhottie (Dec 10, 2020)

I did this once with about a tablespoon of rice in an empty honey jar with a stick of cinnamon. Let the water and rice sit for a week.

It was fine, a bit smelly and too runny to leave on for long. I should’ve used in a spray bottle maybe.

It smoothed my hair but didn’t use consistently enough to know if it grows hair. Plus I was a bit concerned with placing spoiled food on my head.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 12, 2020)

I was taking my twists down yesterday and realized I do have a use case for rice water after all. My crown area always feels so rough and looks frizzy/fryed. Its like the cuticles seems permanently lifted. The rest of my hair is not like this. I think I’ll try the rice water on my crown only, and see if it helps


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 12, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> I saw The Chic Natural post on Rice Water and thought I’d share. Some people don’t get “dramatic” results, but they still get results. And yeah, some people don’t notice their results. Or don’t get any    But it’s a pretty cheap and easy experiment, worth doing if you ask me at least to try and see.


that girl is so unbelievably pretty, I haven't even pressed play yet. edit; i see this is an older post, for some reason i thought it was the latest. smh need some sleep


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 13, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> So recently I have been adding fenugreek seeds to my rice water mixture. Like you, my curls are popping and I've noticed higher moisture retention throughout the week along with increased slip when detangling! Rice and fenugreek have been game changers!!
> 
> I think moving forward I will start making my own DC using the rice/fenugreek water and adding some bentointe and rhassoul clay to it! Right now I am using it as a pre-poo and a hair rinse, but I think I will start experimenting with it being part of my DC routine (just to speed things up and to have fewer steps in my hair-wash routine.



This sounds doable and relatively cheap to do - however, my assumption about bentonite +  rhassoul clays was that they both are drying and cleansing. Do you want to do this for the texture of the DC? Curious as I have a pack of green clay powder in the fridge for over a year now and cannot figure out how to use it up


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 13, 2020)

You didn’t address the question to me, but many people find that clays have a detangling/smoothing/clumping effect on their hair— so a _little_ clay, whatever “a little” is for you, can add these properties &/or detoxification properties to your DC, whether store bought or home made.

if you’ve ever tried a DC you liked that had a bit of clay in it, then you can expect similar or better results depending on your concoction.

Naturelle Grow had an amazing DC with pink clay. It performed a kind of voodoo on my hair and also lots of other ladies, including a poster... named Yvette? She might’ve changed her name but she started a Curly Proverbs based thread a few years back. If I remember, I’ll link to it. I only stopped buying NG when I decided to keep my purchases limited to what I could buy easily on the ground.

Shea Moisture also had a clay treatment, the OG formula for the Purification Mask (which I am hoarding my last jar of, and planning to kick off Jan 2021 by using up)— and I (and many others) LOVED the original formula. I personally used it as a CoWash at some times and a DC or prepoo at others. It was really great stuff.

Those are the most notable I tried.
I’ve also heard amazing things about DCs/treatments with a bit of clay in them from Honey’s Handmade, Soultanicals, and Anita Grant, but have no personal experience with those brands.

My suggestion would be to use your experience with a commercial clay based product as a comparison for what’s possible with some experimentation at home. Or even, if you have a nice slippy non-silicone conditioner that you feel like you can CoWash with, that makes a nice 1/3 for a creamier formulation to your clay wash. One of my favorites for this purpose is Elucence’s Moisture Balancing Conditioner— but that’s a difficult to find (maybe discontinued?) product (I’m using the last of my gallon up by Spring 2021).

sorry for the novella! Hope this helps!




bzb1990 said:


> This sounds doable and relatively cheap to do - however, my assumption about bentonite +  rhassoul clays was that they both are drying and cleansing. Do you want to do this for the texture of the DC? Curious as I have a pack of green clay powder in the fridge for over a year now and cannot figure out how to use it up


----------



## Kutie85 (Dec 13, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> Thabk you so much and I’ll look into these


I’m very loyal to Curls and Potions . I use the bamboo rice water and the Açaí rice water . I also take Olly hair vitamins and use some growth oils . This is after my second big chop 2 years ago . Tbh I was only supposed to get a trim and walked out almost bald . I wanted to whoop that girls ass. I basically had no hair .  I feel like it makes my hair really strong . I started buying pre made because I don’t have any patience to make it myself .


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 13, 2020)

Last night I started my black rice water in a jar and added two teaspoons of my (knockoff) Curly Proverbz tea to the hot water.  I'll let it sit about 15 or 16 hours then blend and strain.  I will try freezing it for future use.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 13, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> You didn’t address the question to me, but many people find that clays have a detangling/smoothing/clumping effect on their hair— so a _little_ clay, whatever “a little” is for you, can add these properties &/or detoxification properties to your DC, whether store bought or home made.
> 
> if you’ve ever tried a DC you liked that had a bit of clay in it, then you can expect similar or better results depending on your concoction.
> 
> ...


Carol’s Daughter had a Rhassoul clay mask that I loved. Left my hair so soft and defined. Of course it’s now discontinued.   Not sure how much of that can be attributed to the clay though, since it was several ingredients in.

In general though, clays have never been drying on my hair.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 15, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Last night I started my black rice water in a jar and added two teaspoons of my (knockoff) Curly Proverbz tea to the hot water.  I'll let it sit about 15 or 16 hours then blend and strain.  I will try freezing it for future use.


Waff posted about the CP tea just recently. I won't be making it but this is hopefully gonna rock your socks.

i'm just amazed at how information about the DIY haircare/beauty bug spreads so generously and easily among women, marrying info from around the world about plants and oils from around the world, and science with traditions,
creating new recipes with that info...
And how people have faith in the person and try it out, support each other through the whole process, etc. And majority of us having never met in real life.

In our grandmothers' days, such a thing was not possible. They would have loved it.


----------



## snoop (May 6, 2021)

I came across this Vogue article on the Yao women and their rice water traditions.  I know it was mentioned before that when they cut their hair they often use them as extensions, but it seems as though they carry that hair around and use it for different things.  

The article has a rice water recipe, a description and video of how they make it, and a description and video of how they use it.


https://www.vogue.com/projects/13548460/women-of-huang-luo-china-long-hair-tradition


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 6, 2021)

snoop said:


> I came across this Vogue article on the Yao women and their rice water traditions.  I know it was mentioned before that when they cut their hair they often use them as extensions, but it seems as though they carry that hair around and use it for different things.
> 
> The article has a rice water recipe, a description and video of how they make it, and a description and video of how they use it.
> 
> ...


That was a very interesting article.


----------

